# I'm on tonight and my HIT's Don't Lie



## Fitgirl70 (May 30, 2006)

_and I start to feel it's right_

OK, OK.....so I was actually listening to Shakira--Hips don't Lie when I started to work on my new journal.

Pretty fitting wouldn't you say?

Today is May 30th and only two days after my big motorcycle burn -- yeeeeeh, I figured:  Why the hell not.

Here are the two choices that I've sorta looked into.  I will look into them further after healing completely and after I see what kind of scar this is going to leave me with!  But, it is my intention to enter a show this year.  And I think I'll have more than enough time with either one of them.  The September Heart of Texas puts me about 18 weeks out and the November NGA puts me at about 25 weeks out....so; we'll see what's what.

Hopefully I can get back into the gym on Thursday to do my (Uppers) HIT and then start back on cardio next week or maybe over the weekend.  Lord knows I need some cardio.  Just walking back and forth to the restroom right now is a feat in itself.  

Praying for a speedy recovery and a summer chalk full of HIT fun!

Grub:
B/fast -- eggs, oatmeal, black coffee, 
Snack -- 1/2 protein bar
Lunch -- sushi, diet coke
Snack -- mini chocolate rice cakes, water
dinner -- broiled tilapia w/ zucchini

Off and running -- _well....not quite yet_.


----------



## King Silverback (May 30, 2006)

Love the new journal name, hope the burn heals quickly, and that is doesn't set you back!!! Best Wishes for you my Friend!!!


----------



## JLB001 (May 30, 2006)

Girlfriend....inlist Howard to do your preps.  Life will never be the same.  LOL  Do the NGA show.  Hmm...wait..I may not be in Houston then.  hehe


oh.............what ya doing for 4th of July weekend?  I'm coming up there.


----------



## Fitgirl70 (May 30, 2006)

here's the pic of the burn -- mind you, this is only the half of it


----------



## Fitgirl70 (May 30, 2006)

JLB001 said:
			
		

> Girlfriend....inlist Howard to do your preps.  Life will never be the same.  LOL  Do the NGA show.  Hmm...wait..I may not be in Houston then.  hehe
> 
> 
> oh.............what ya doing for 4th of July weekend?  I'm coming up there.





Jodie, how do I get a hold of Howard?  I don't know what the 4th will hold.  We will not have the boys that weekend, so we could prolly do whatever we wanted.

Wait a minute.....moving anytime soon???????


----------



## JLB001 (May 30, 2006)

www.thelaststronghold.com is his website...send him an email from there.


ok..BBQ at Frank's place on the 4th.


----------



## Pylon (May 30, 2006)

Ack!  I missed the story, so was unprepared for the pic.  Hope you feel better quick.

Have you used the Nu-Skin stuff? I had a nasty road rash on my leg after wrecking my mountain bike, and that stuff worked great to keep it clean.  (Stings like hell, tho.  Just fair warning.)


----------



## King Silverback (May 30, 2006)

OMG, that looks PAINFUL!!! Speedy recovery my Friend!!!


----------



## JLB001 (May 30, 2006)

ewwwwwwww...nasty gross


----------



## b_reed23 (May 31, 2006)

Tammy...OMG....did the doc give you anything to put on that??


----------



## Rocco32 (May 31, 2006)

Holy crap Tammy. Poor you!!!!! Your one tough cookie, that's for sure. 

Oh, and I like your new journal


----------



## Fitgirl70 (May 31, 2006)

Sorry I'm late guys.  Billie, I have some Sulphurdiazine cream to put on it and I'm eating about 8 Advil at a time, so it's okay.  It gets really stiff if I sit for a while and when I wake up in the mornings, but after walking around for a bit, it loosens up a bit.

It still hurts very, very bad but you know....a girl's gotta do what a girl's gotta do!

Thanks Roc, yeah, I think I'm pretty tough.  After I burned it I still rode for another two hours before going home...


----------



## Fitgirl70 (Jun 1, 2006)

Leg is still really sore, but getting better everyday I think.

Breakfast this morning sucked!  Just plain...sucked!  I had a Starbucks Espresso Shot Light and a cherry muffin.  Got to work and am having some coffee right now.  Will eat clean and healthy the rest of the day...I just had to have it and I'm not sorry for that!

I hope you're all having a great Thursday today...one more day and then TGIF!

BBL


----------



## b_reed23 (Jun 1, 2006)

Tammy...I THINK it will be okay...I've been eyeballing the Lucky Charms sitting in the cupboard...I keep telling myself to hold out for Saturday, and I can have a BIG bowl 

I have a question for you...at my gym they are giving out all of these Southern Bodybuilding mags (bodybuilding and figure)...they don't include Texas, but they do include all sorts of pictures and stats...and I wondered if you maybe wanted some?? I thought they might be heavy on motivation for you, and would give you something to aim for...interested??  

Also...when are you starting the supplement you PM'd me about?? I bought some Lipo6, and I think I'm gonna try that next week...thought we could start them around the same time, and see what happens 

It's Thursday...doesn't that meet HIT uppers today??


----------



## Fitgirl70 (Jun 1, 2006)

I'd love them Billie...thanks honey for thinking of me.

I think I'm going to start next week.  I need to go and place my order actually.  I hope you like the Lipo6...it has always been a really good product for me.


----------



## Fitgirl70 (Jun 1, 2006)

Oh, I did not do Uppers today.  I think I'm going to hold out and try to do it on Saturday!  My leg was still really, really stiff this morning when I got up.  I can tell it is getting better every day though!


----------



## Fitgirl70 (Jun 1, 2006)

b_reed23 said:
			
		

> thought we could start them around the same time, and see what happens




Is that a Shallenge????  What?  You think just because Roc and Mike have a little wager that you and I should too???  Wonder what our _Grand Prize _ would be???


----------



## b_reed23 (Jun 1, 2006)

well, I'm not good with competition...I get a little crazy..but hey..if the guys wanted to post pics in their undies for motivation...I wouldn't complain..


----------



## Fitgirl70 (Jun 1, 2006)

Calm down fella....no need to go crazy!  

But I wouldn't complain either.


----------



## b_reed23 (Jun 1, 2006)

hmmm...any takers??


----------



## Fitgirl70 (Jun 2, 2006)

did you miss my post?  I will take them!!!


----------



## Fitgirl70 (Jun 2, 2006)

06/02/06
The leg is a little better today.  Didn't hurt quite as bad when I got up this morning, but it still hurt like a bitch.  
I forgot to take my medication home last night so I have to do the re-wrap this morning...it's going to hurt like hell when I take my wrap off!

I need to go grab some breakfast really quick, so I'll talk to you guys later.

Hope everyone is having a good Friday so far.


----------



## Burner02 (Jun 2, 2006)

Hey beautiful!
poorthing! That pic looks worse than what u sent to me over the cell phone..

I was thinking of you the other night. I was driving back into town from dinner @ my parents. There was a storm coming in over Pikes Peak and the Front Range. I stopped and tried to take a picw/ the cell phone, but it couldn't pull out the details. It was a beautiful site though....you woulda liked it.


----------



## Fitgirl70 (Jun 2, 2006)

I'm sure I would've!  Darn the camera phone!!  

Yeah, the burn was bad when I took that pic, thanks be to God that it does feel a little better today.


----------



## Burner02 (Jun 2, 2006)

...I was even gonna take my digi-cam to go snap a couple shots for my clients' property..but I forgot it.. 

glad that  u are feeling better! U using that lidocane or whatever to spray on it to ease the pain?

ok...repeat after me:
I WILL ALWAYS WEAR MY RIDING GEAR, OR AT LEAST LONG PANTS...


----------



## Fitgirl70 (Jun 2, 2006)

I will always wear my riding pants...or at least jeans.

I'm actually going to buy some riding pants next week.


----------



## Burner02 (Jun 2, 2006)

good girl.
Now c'mere , so I can give ya a little spankin'...

remember: color coordinate w/ the bike!


----------



## Fitgirl70 (Jun 2, 2006)

Color coordinate -- my ass!  I plan on buying some plain ones so I can decorate them myself!!!


----------



## b_reed23 (Jun 2, 2006)

well, since I get this song my head every time I visit this journal, I thought I would make a song of the week....



Ladies up in here tonight
No fighting, no fighting
We got the refugees up in here Shakira
No fighting, no fighting

Shakira, Shakira

I never really knew that she could dance like this 
She makes a man wants to speak Spanish
Como se llama, bonita, mi casa, su casa 
Shakira, Shakira

Oh baby when you talk like that
You make a woman go mad 
So be wise and keep on
Reading the signs of my body 

And I'm on tonight 
You know my hips don't lie 
And I'm starting to feel it's right
All the attraction, the tension 
Don't you see baby, this is perfection

Hey Girl, I can see your body moving
And it's driving me crazy
And I didn't have the slightest idea 
Until I saw you dancing

And when you walk up on the dance floor
Nobody cannot ignore the way you move your body,
And everything so unexpected - the way you right and left it 
So you can keep on taking it

I never really knew that she could dance like this
She makes a man want to speak Spanish
Como se llama, bonita, mi casa, su casa
Shakira, Shakira

Oh baby when you talk like that
You make a woman go mad 
So be wise and keep on
Reading the signs of my body

And I'm on tonight
You know my hips don't lie 
And I am starting to feel you boy
Come on lets go, real slow 
Don't you see baby asi es perfecto

Oh I know I am on tonight my hips don't lie 
And I am starting to feel it's right
All the attraction, the tension 
Don't you see baby, this is perfection
Shakira, Shakira

Oh boy, I can see your body moving
Half animal, half man
I don't, don't really know what I'm doing 
But you seem to have a plan 
My will and self restraint
Have come to fail now, fail now
See, I am doing what I can, but I can't so you know
That's a bit too hard to explain

Baila en la calle de noche 
Baila en la calle de día

Baila en la calle de noche 
Baila en la calle de día

I never really knew that she could dance like this
She makes a man want to speak Spanish
Como se llama, bonita, mi casa, su casa
Shakira, Shakira

Oh baby when you talk like that
You know you got me hypnotized
So be wise and keep on
Reading the signs of my body 

Senorita, feel the conga, let me see you move like you come from Colombia

Mira en Barranquilla se baila así, say it!
Mira en Barranquilla se baila así 

Yeah
She's so sexy every man's fantasy a refugee like me back with the Fugees from a 3rd world country
I go back like when 'pac carried crates for Humpty Humpty
I need a whole club dizzy
Why the CIA wanna watch us? 
Colombians and Haitians
I ain't guilty, it's a musical transaction 
No more do we snatch ropes 
Refugees run the seas 'cause we own our own boats

I'm on tonight, my hips don't lie
And I'm starting to feel you boy 
Come on let's go, real slow
Baby, like this is perfecto 

Oh, you know I am on tonight and my hips don't lie 
And I am starting to feel it's right
The attraction, the tension 
Baby, like this is perfection

No fighting
No fighting


----------



## Fitgirl70 (Jun 2, 2006)

Baila en la calle de noche 
Baila en la calle de día

Baila en la calle de noche 
Baila en la calle de día


----------



## King Silverback (Jun 2, 2006)

Yeah what the song said!!! Glad your leg is doing better my Friend!!! Enjoy the weekend!!!


----------



## Fitgirl70 (Jun 5, 2006)

06/05/06 Monday
Hey everyone.  Hope you're all doing well today!

I was going to get up and go workout this morning, but my dang leg itched so bad all night that I ended up going to sleep at 3:45 this morning.  If it keeps feeling this good all day, I will be doing Uppers in the morning.

GRUB:
Breakfast -- eggs, 1 slice ww toast w/ 1 tspn. natty pb, black coffee.
Snack -- (didn't get time)
Lunch -- leftover grilled steak, shrimp and zucchini, diet coke.
Snack -- almonds, the rest of the steak that I did not eat earlier, water
Dinner --


----------



## Burner02 (Jun 5, 2006)

g'morning! Don'tcha just hate it when u can't sleep? KNOWING that u have to wake up ina  few hours...


----------



## Fitgirl70 (Jun 6, 2006)

Did not wake up to go to the gym.  I would've gone this morning if I had gotten any freakin' sleep last night - my leg was itching so bad, I got up four times to put on Benadryl cream and also to take a Benadryl.  Ended up sleeping until 7am this morning.

I am going to talk to my doctor here this morning to see how much longer I need to leave the dressings on.  I sure would like to take it all off!  I think it probably wouldn't itch so much if I could take off this sweaty bandage...

B/fast -- oatmeal, egg whites and black coffee
Snack --
Lunch --
Snack --
Dinner --

Hope everyone is doing well today....no one is suspicious that this is 6 (0) 6 (0) 6 ????   Are they?    I, for one, think it's a bunch of hooey!


----------



## Burner02 (Jun 6, 2006)

howdy!
guess what...well...guess! I'm actually...gonna go back to the gym today! YAY! oi....
hope the leg itch relieves soon. That has to be annoying...
hooey...that's funny.


----------



## Fitgirl70 (Jun 6, 2006)

I hope it stops itching soon too!!!!  I am sick of it, that's for sure.


----------



## b_reed23 (Jun 6, 2006)

hiya Tammy!! I will be glad to see you back in the gym...it's so hard to get started again once you've been out for any period of time...

I will try to get your mags this week...I've been so busy that I keep forgetting to pick them up!!


----------



## Fitgirl70 (Jun 6, 2006)

No problem....don't worry about it.  I certainly know about being busy.  Hey, are your new gym managers in yet?  Do you like them?

I will be happy to be back in the gym too.  I'm going to see my doctor here again later today to see what the deal is and how much longer I have to keep putting the dressings on and then hopefully I can get back in the gym tomorrow.


----------



## King Silverback (Jun 6, 2006)

Hope the leg is healing as good as it can my Friend!!!


----------



## JLB001 (Jun 6, 2006)

Tam...call me tomorrow (wed)  gotta tell ya about the dog that jumped off the 3rd floor of the parking garage this morning.


----------



## Fitgirl70 (Jun 7, 2006)

Cardio this morning!   

M1: protein shake on the way to work.
M2: 2 hard boiled eggs
M3: chicken and turkey with cabbage salad, diet coke
M4:
M5:

Things are about to get crazy around here....I have a diet plan that I may try...will tell you guys about it when I get a better hold on it.

More later....gotta get busy!
Tam


----------



## Rocco32 (Jun 7, 2006)

Hey sweetie. How are you doing? Do you have anything to put on your leg to help with the itching?


----------



## Fitgirl70 (Jun 7, 2006)

Hey Roc....good to hear from you honey!  Did you ever get pics posted from the cruise?  

The leg isn't itching so much today.  I do have some Benadryl itch cream to put on it...that only helps a tiny bit...I've been a really good girl though and haven't scratched.  I know that it will scar worse if I do start scratching it.

So how are you?  What's new?


----------



## JLB001 (Jun 7, 2006)

Tam...4th of July BBQ.  well, the weekend before the 4th.  hehe


----------



## Fitgirl70 (Jun 7, 2006)

That sounds awesome...I do not  have the boys that weekend...so it should work out well!


----------



## Burner02 (Jun 7, 2006)

good morning! Happy Hump Day to you!


----------



## JLB001 (Jun 7, 2006)

Tam...down to 134 this am.  


and no jumping dogs so far today.


----------



## Fitgirl70 (Jun 7, 2006)

YEA!!!!  on the weight loss!!!  You're my hero!

Glad there are no jumping dogs today....that's bizarre!!!


----------



## JLB001 (Jun 7, 2006)

Fitgirl70 said:
			
		

> YEA!!!!  on the weight loss!!!  You're my hero!
> 
> Glad there are no jumping dogs today....that's bizarre!!!


The weight is falling off like crazy right now.  down 12 or 13 lbs in 4 1/2 weeks.


The dog thing was bizarre...should have been here.


----------



## Fitgirl70 (Jun 7, 2006)

That is so awesome!  I wish mine was just falling off!


----------



## JLB001 (Jun 7, 2006)

carb cycle....


----------



## Fitgirl70 (Jun 7, 2006)

Yeah, I'm about to do something


----------



## Burner02 (Jun 7, 2006)

JLB001 said:
			
		

> The weight is falling off like crazy right now. down 12 or 13 lbs in 4 1/2 weeks.


congrats! That's amazing!


----------



## Devlin (Jun 7, 2006)

Hey girl  Finally getting caught up.  I am soo sorry to hear about your leg.  It looks nasty, but the Sulphurdiazine cream the doc gave you is great stuff.  I don't know if you know or not, but it is prescribed for burns alot and atleast here you can only get it by prescription.  Hope it gets better fast.


----------



## Fitgirl70 (Jun 8, 2006)

Thanks for stopping by Dev.  Good to see you.

The leg is getting much, much better.  Actually - today, I'm not even wearing a bandage.  

I was going to go workout this morning, had my stuff ready to go and everything!  But either I didn't set my alarm or I turned it off without knowing it....well, didn't wake up until 6:30 when my husband's alarm clock went off.  I did bring my stuff to work with me though and I do plan to go workout at lunch.

Started MP this morning.  I only started with one cap as to try to assess the tolerance -- I've heard some wicked side effects coming from this stuff!  But we'll see what happens.

I plan to take pics this weekend, so we can see what this stuff does, plus I'm about to start a new diet plan also.

OK, gotta get some work done, so I'll be back in a bit.

MP
Protein shake on the way to work
3 Hard-boiled eggs and water
Pineapple slices in unsweetened juice
MP before workout
45 minutes cardio
turkey sandwich with salad and diet coke at lunch
Munch on steamed veggies


----------



## Burner02 (Jun 8, 2006)

good morning!


----------



## b_reed23 (Jun 8, 2006)

so....tell us about this MP so we have an idea about it....also, what's up with this meal plan???  I am wondering if I need to cut my cals for this friendly little comp. we have going here....but I'm thinking with all the weights/insane amount of cardio (gym and walking club) that I should be okay at around 1700-1800, what do you guys think?????


----------



## Fitgirl70 (Jun 8, 2006)

MP = Melting Point from Designer Supplements.  I've read a lot of great reviews and MP logs on it, but some people have reported massive, massive cramps, lethargy and other side effects.   I don't think I've had any side effects from it so far.  I do notice that I feel like I can't get enough water.

I do have a horrible headache today, but I think it's from allergies as we are under an ozone alert...it is hot, hot, hot in Dallas!  Almost 100 I think!

I don't have all of the ins and outs of the diet plan yet.  I do know the beginning of it will be a Quick Clean (detox type) stuff.  After that, we'll see what happens.

I'm hoping to lose some much hated body fat and hopefully get down to about 110/115.  I need to be on the lower side.  With all of this talk about who is how tall and how much they weigh...I'm the one that feels like a cow at 4'10" 127.

I will try to keep track of my foods on FitDay once I start the diet so that I can guage what my caloric intake is like on a daily basis.

How many calories per day do you think you're taking in now B?


----------



## King Silverback (Jun 8, 2006)

Glad to hear the leg is doing better!!! Take it easy with the Lowers though, but you can prolly do the Uppers w/no problem!!!


----------



## Fitgirl70 (Jun 8, 2006)

Yes!  I'm going to get back to lifting tomorrow....it will be uppers tomorrow.

Thanks Arch for the support...you are da man!


----------



## King Silverback (Jun 8, 2006)

Fitgirl70 said:
			
		

> Yes!  I'm going to get back to lifting tomorrow....it will be uppers tomorrow.
> 
> Thanks Arch for the support...you are da man!


My pleasure my Friend!!!


----------



## Fitgirl70 (Jun 8, 2006)

Here is a pic of the healing leg


----------



## Fitgirl70 (Jun 8, 2006)

This is the worst of it...but all in all it is healing well.


----------



## King Silverback (Jun 8, 2006)

Still looks extremely sore, but healing quite nicely!!!


----------



## Burner02 (Jun 8, 2006)

...and! look at that tan!


----------



## Fitgirl70 (Jun 8, 2006)

Yes!  I'm getting quite tan


----------



## Burner02 (Jun 8, 2006)

tan lines???


----------



## Fitgirl70 (Jun 8, 2006)

Well yeah...especially since I've been driving the Dart.  The arms are the darkest part of my body, oh and the chest area from the low cut shirts.


----------



## Burner02 (Jun 8, 2006)

..saw a group of teenagers at the mall the other night...this girls legs were DARK...kinda reminded me of the simpler days...summer vacation...did your chores and the days was yours!


----------



## King Silverback (Jun 8, 2006)

Burner02 said:
			
		

> ..saw a group of teenagers at the mall the other night...this girls legs were DARK...kinda reminded me of the simpler days...*summer vacation...did your chores and the days was yours*!


  The GOOD Ole Days!!! I miss them too!!!


----------



## Burner02 (Jun 8, 2006)

at least..you get to hear about your daughter's fun silled summer days...live vicariously thru her eyes...


----------



## Fitgirl70 (Jun 9, 2006)

Friday 6/9/06
All is well this morning, except that I'm hungry now because I didn't have my shake after my workout this morning.....gotta go get food.  Be Back in just a bit.


----------



## Fitgirl70 (Jun 9, 2006)

OK...now I'm feeling a little better!

MP preworkout
5 minute warmup on treadmill
UPPERS
Chest
Incline DB Press -- 25/10 (little light, went 30/8)
Flat DB Press -- 20/10
Pec Dec -- 40/10

Back
Lat Pulldown -- 65/10
Seated Row 65/10
Bentover Cable Row -- 60/10

Delts
DB Press -- 17.5/11
DB Side Lateral raise -- 10/10
Shrugs -- 60/10

Triceps
Rope Pushdown -- 40/12
DB Overhead Ext -- 20/11

Biceps
BB Curls -- 35/11
Alt. DB Hammer Curls -- 15/10each arm

15 minutes on treadmill

**30 minutes**

8:30am--eggs, 2 slices ww toast w/ pb, black coffee
2 multi, 2 fishoils
10:30am--Fresh pineapple rings, green tea bag in water
Noon--lettuce, carrots, cauliflower, cucumbers w/ oil & vinegar and some fruit, green tea bag in water.
2:00--Now I get to have a little fun!  Today is birthday day here in our clinic, so I'm having some chips, queso, some blueberry stuff and some popcorn.
4:30--Orange and more water
Dinner is going to be at about 7:00 -- will eat healthy


----------



## Burner02 (Jun 9, 2006)

hey! G'morning! Looks like a good workout...but...WHERE'S THE PULL UPS, YOUNG LADY!!!
C'mere...lemme give ya a little spankin'...

Any good plans this weekend? Leg's gonna limit you a little?
I...get to...WORK! WHO KNEW! oy...


----------



## Fitgirl70 (Jun 9, 2006)

Boy...you sure like those spankin's don't'chya?  

I think we're actually supposed to go riding tomorrow!  I'm a little leary, but we will not be taking the 70, I am taking my ATV!  Gotta go shopping tonight for waters, gatorades, snacks...things like that!  Gotta get all of my stuff for next week too as I start my  new diet on Monday.


----------



## Burner02 (Jun 9, 2006)

And Riding Apparel!


----------



## JLB001 (Jun 9, 2006)

A carb cycle Tam?


----------



## b_reed23 (Jun 9, 2006)

what kind of diet Tam??  One quick question...where is all the protein in your diet?? all I see is eggs, the rest is fruit and veggies!!  I have trouble in the summer getting enough protein because it is so hot that I tend to gnosh on a lot more fruit ( a lot of hot food makes me sick...in my factory it hits 110-115 degrees easy)

Oh,  right now I take in about 1750 calories...it works good for me right now  also..I've noticed that with the lipo6, I am thirsty a lot too, been drinking loads of water

glad the leg is better!!


----------



## Fitgirl70 (Jun 9, 2006)

JLB001 said:
			
		

> A carb cycle Tam?



   kinda     It's more like a detox of sorts.

It's only 21 days and goes like this:
Min. of 2 Protein shakes per day (can have 3 if I want) with various supplements
Days 1-10:
All the fresh fruit and veggies that I want (no bananas, no corn or white potatoes)
Days 11-21:
Continue as above but add Fish once to twice per day and can also have chicken, turkey or red meat occasionally.
Can have all the green tea and water I want, but no alcohol, no cokes, no diet cokes, no gatorade, no propel, nothing, nada, zip, zilch.

I think I'll like it, I think I'll definitely see some results with that and my workouts.


----------



## JLB001 (Jun 9, 2006)

I've never done a detox diet.  Sounds weird to me, but if it works it works


----------



## Fitgirl70 (Jun 9, 2006)

There's no sugar, that's for sure....except that that you get in fruits, and I like that I get protein in there too.  It's not as extreme as I thought it was going to be when I first heard about it.

The idea is that the average person that really, really, really sticks to it will lose anywhere from 15 to 25 pounds...some have even reported losing more.  And it's not all water, it's mostly fat.  Plus, it cleanses your colon, kidneys, liver, restores metabolic, lymphatic and other functions back to normal too.   We'll see what happens.


----------



## Burner02 (Jun 9, 2006)

Fitgirl70 said:
			
		

> kinda  It's more like a detox of sorts.
> 
> It's only 21 days and goes like this:
> Min. of 2 Protein shakes per day (can have 3 if I want) with various supplements
> ...


crystal lite?


----------



## Fitgirl70 (Jun 9, 2006)

Nope


----------



## Burner02 (Jun 9, 2006)

too bad....
I am having the crystal lite peach tea right now...and it is....GOOOOOOD


----------



## King Silverback (Jun 9, 2006)

Great w/o Sister Fit, glad your back at it!!!


----------



## Fitgirl70 (Jun 9, 2006)

Thanks Arch....but now I'm feeling a little    after our little birthday bash....I didn't even eat much AND, I had no cake!

I can't wait to start this diet next week....I'm ready to not feel the  feeling after a meal anymore.


----------



## Stacey (Jun 9, 2006)

Hi Tam, just trying to catch up with you. I'm so sorry about your burn. That looks VERY painful!!! Ouch. Did you get it from riding the bike? I'm sorry girl!!!!
I had another Laproscopic surgery today w/ a new doc. I really like her. Surgery went good, she removed my scar tissue..and I had lesions on my bowel. Crazy.
Anyway, wanted to say hello! miss ya! Good luck on your diet, it sounds good!!!

Take care!


----------



## Pylon (Jun 10, 2006)

Hey Fitty....

I was reading thru your diet plan, and started to get a little interested....but no coffee?!?!?  What kind of shirtless hell is that??!??!


----------



## Burner02 (Jun 10, 2006)

Stacey said:
			
		

> Hi Tam, just trying to catch up with you. I'm so sorry about your burn. That looks VERY painful!!! Ouch. Did you get it from riding the bike? I'm sorry girl!!!!
> I had another Laproscopic surgery today w/ a new doc. I really like her. Surgery went good, she removed my scar tissue..and I had lesions on my bowel. Crazy.
> Anyway, wanted to say hello! miss ya! Good luck on your diet, it sounds good!!!
> 
> Take care!


hey beautiful! U need to stop in more often..like...DAILY...hourly. Yeah...that will work.
Glad the surgury went well! Is this the same issue you had some time back?


----------



## Burner02 (Jun 10, 2006)

Pylon said:
			
		

> Hey Fitty....
> 
> I was reading thru your diet plan, and started to get a little interested....but no coffee?!?!? What kind of shirtless hell is that??!??!


tam's gonna be shirtless somewhere? Bring me some SPF 1000..and an iced tea...cause I am there!


----------



## King Silverback (Jun 10, 2006)

Fitgirl70 said:
			
		

> Thanks Arch....but now I'm feeling a little    after our little birthday bash....I didn't even eat much AND, I had no cake!
> 
> I can't wait to start this diet next week....I'm ready to not feel the  feeling after a meal anymore.


It doesn't take much especially after eating strict for a while!!! Looking forward to your contest, give it all you got, I'm pulling for ya!!!


----------



## Stacey (Jun 10, 2006)

Burner02 said:
			
		

> hey beautiful! U need to stop in more often..like...DAILY...hourly. Yeah...that will work.
> Glad the surgury went well! Is this the same issue you had some time back?



Hey Burner! I know, I am going to try to be on here more!

Thanks a bunch. Yep this is the same surgery I have had in the past with my Endometriosis.  Actually it is my 8th surgery for this. Hopefully the last. I have a new doc, who is awesome. 
Thanks! I'm healing really well I think.
How are you? I will find your journal...


----------



## Burner02 (Jun 11, 2006)

Stacey said:
			
		

> Hey Burner! I know, I am going to try to be on here more!
> 
> Thanks a bunch. Yep this is the same surgery I have had in the past with my Endometriosis.  Actually it is my 8th surgery for this. Hopefully the last. I have a new doc, who is awesome.
> Thanks! I'm healing really well I think.
> How are you? I will find your journal...


well...I hope it IS that last time u have to go thru this! 
You BETTER be here more often! 
Me? I'm ok....it did strike me this morning...I am in the same place I was FOUR years ago...but older...so...it's time to make some changes.


----------



## Fitgirl70 (Jun 12, 2006)

Pylon said:
			
		

> Hey Fitty....
> 
> I was reading thru your diet plan, and started to get a little interested....but no coffee?!?!?  What kind of shirtless hell is that??!??!



I don't think the coffee is going to be that big a deal for me.  I had already started to ween myself off of it a little and had gotten to where I was only drinking about half a cup and that wasn't every day.

I started the diet this morning -- so far so good.  Part of the diet is protein shakes and you mix two scoops of this SP Shake with 2 scoops of your own whey protein...but the only drawback is, that you have to use UNFLAVORED protein....(I've never had that before), although you can mix it with frozen fruit.  I did that today, and   It wasn't that great...but you can also add stevia too it, so I'll be getting some stevia at lunch today for my next shake.

I'll let you know how the rest of the diet goes

Supps preworkout
Cardio -- 40 minutes 
*Protein shake on the way to work
*Grapefruit and green tea bag in water bottle
*Raw cauliflower, cucumbers, broccoli and cherry tomatoes, more water
Supps before lunch
*Protein shake w/ blueberries and strawberries. (I got some Stevia at lunch and put that in there.....boy, that sure makes all the difference in the world!!!)
*Salad of lettuce, cucumbers, tomatoes, red onion, avocado, apple and balsalmic vinegarette, water with lime in it.
*cucumbers and tomatoes in a little spritz of vinegarette dressing, water with lime in it.
*dinner is going to be a salad and a small sweet potato and then an apple for desert.
*green tea before I go to bed.


----------



## naturaltan (Jun 12, 2006)

morning couSON


----------



## Burner02 (Jun 12, 2006)

Fitgirl70 said:
			
		

> I don't think the coffee is going to be that big a deal for me. I had already started to ween myself off of it a little and had gotten to where I was only drinking about half a cup and that wasn't every day.
> 
> I started the diet this morning -- so far so good. Part of the diet is protein shakes and you mix two scoops of this SP Shake with 2 scoops of your own whey protein...but the only drawback is, that you have to use UNFLAVORED protein....(*ALSO KNOWN AS: CHALK!!),* although you can mix it with frozen fruit. I did that today, and  It wasn't that great...but you can also add stevia too it, so I'll be getting some stevia at lunch today for my next shake.
> 
> ...


Good morning!
How was your weekend?


----------



## Fitgirl70 (Jun 12, 2006)

Chalk...  

The weekend was good...we went riding, but I took my ATV and only putted around as the track we went to is getting ready to ban ATV's..  
We grilled out yesterday, steak and zucchini kabobs     It was so good and yes I did have a beer too!  My last one before starting my diet, so I was definitely going to have one.

I've figured out what my favorite day is like:  Beer, Bond and something on the grill!


----------



## Burner02 (Jun 12, 2006)

hmm...have I mentioned....I'm getting you cloned? 
Sounds like a good weekend!


----------



## Fitgirl70 (Jun 12, 2006)

Burner02 said:
			
		

> tam's gonna be shirtless somewhere? Bring me some SPF 1000..and an iced tea...cause I am there!



Yes I am....and you're gonna need the SPF 1000!  It's 100 today here.


----------



## Burner02 (Jun 12, 2006)

yeah...but you have a pool.....


----------



## Pylon (Jun 12, 2006)

So, the veggies have to be raw?  Can you steam them?


----------



## Fitgirl70 (Jun 12, 2006)

Yes, I can have them anyway I want them.  Even with a little butter, but it has to be organic, unsalted butter.


----------



## b_reed23 (Jun 12, 2006)

so you've already started on our little "comp" I have too, just need to post my measurements in the other journal, and get pictures to Archy


----------



## Stacey (Jun 12, 2006)

Hey Tam,
Your new diet sounds good, I can't wait to follow you on it. I bet you see really awesome results.
I hate plain protein powder also~ yuck!! I have to hold my nose!!

have a great day!


----------



## Burner02 (Jun 12, 2006)

b_reed23 said:
			
		

> so you've already started on our little "comp" I have too, just need to post my measurements in the other journal, and get pictures to Archy and Burner


that's a good girl..


----------



## Fitgirl70 (Jun 12, 2006)

Yep, I need to get mine to him too.  I'm gonna try to do that in a bit.


----------



## Fitgirl70 (Jun 12, 2006)

Billie, I'm glad I'm not the only one that has already started!  I just couldn't wait any longer, we're going on vacation next month, and I need time to prepare!


----------



## Pylon (Jun 12, 2006)

I think I missed something in my time away...what is this comp all about?


----------



## Fitgirl70 (Jun 12, 2006)

Afternoon couSON!!!  (didn't mean to miss you!)



How are you


----------



## naturaltan (Jun 12, 2006)

Great 
Had a great time on the pub crawl we went on.  To make a long story short, the missus was able to convince a couple of gals who came with us to flash me.   And as a comedian once said "once you've seen one pair of breasts .......................... you want to see the rest"  

These gals work with me so I was interested in how this morning was going to go.  They bothed kissed the missus, so that added to this mornings meeting with anticipation.  But gladly, neither found it odd this morning.   Go me.


----------



## Fitgirl70 (Jun 12, 2006)

Go NT!!!!!     You da man!


----------



## naturaltan (Jun 12, 2006)

ummm no, Mrs is the woman.   I just go along for the ride, so to speak.  Another guy came along with us from my work and was almost in tears because of what was going on.  He's sort of a loner but said he wanted to be me for just one night.    Funny, I've heard that a lot.


----------



## Fitgirl70 (Jun 12, 2006)

So why can't he?


----------



## naturaltan (Jun 12, 2006)

as the gals and missus seem to agree on, he's a bit creepy.


----------



## naturaltan (Jun 12, 2006)

Oh ... then had some bald headed fellow at one of the clubs make sure I was aware that the girls he was with, were his and he and his friends were just out for a good time.    I had to work a lot not to bust out laughing as he was almost like a small Van Diesel with his scratchy voice and attitude.  I just said "ok" and then said to myself "yeah ok meathead, I'll roll with you but I can't do it with your 10 friends as well"  Ahhh, the Edmonton thugs, funny stuff.  Don't know why he decided I was THE one to make notice to ... perhaps its the red/yellow/orange braids in my hair.


----------



## Fitgirl70 (Jun 12, 2006)

Perhaps he just saw you having some extremely genuine "fun" and his was all for show!



			
				naturaltan said:
			
		

> a small Van Diesel


----------



## naturaltan (Jun 12, 2006)

there was entertainment to be had all night.  

So ... how is the burn?  I see your new diet.  How long do you do it for, 21 days or something?


----------



## Fitgirl70 (Jun 12, 2006)

Yep, 21 days...but that's just the initial part of it.  You can continue an extended version of it that does include meat as a protein...we'll see how I like it.

I'll see if I can get a new pic of the leg.  It's looking really, really good.


----------



## Fitgirl70 (Jun 12, 2006)

Here's a couple of new pics of the burn today.


----------



## King Silverback (Jun 12, 2006)

Leg is looking ALOT better!!!


----------



## Pylon (Jun 12, 2006)

Leg looks like it is healing nicely.

Do you have a link on this diet plan you can share?


----------



## Burner02 (Jun 12, 2006)

NT..your stories are better than mine!


----------



## Fitgirl70 (Jun 12, 2006)

It's all in my explanation last week.  Go back a couple of pages.


----------



## Fitgirl70 (Jun 12, 2006)

Fitgirl70 said:
			
		

> kinda     It's more like a detox of sorts.
> 
> It's only 21 days and goes like this:
> Min. of 2 Protein shakes per day (can have 3 if I want) with various supplements
> ...



here ya go Py....just thought I'd copy it for you.  If you have any questions, let me know


----------



## Pylon (Jun 12, 2006)

Thanks fitty...cause you know I am too lazy to go looking for it...


----------



## Fitgirl70 (Jun 12, 2006)

I like my new nickname......fitty!


----------



## Burner02 (Jun 12, 2006)

I like mine too..but it's too long: jackhammeringstudbeast
what can u do?


----------



## Fitgirl70 (Jun 12, 2006)

I hereby now commission thee:   STUD


























Just to shorten your name a little, of course!


----------



## Burner02 (Jun 12, 2006)

so it is written...so it is done...


----------



## naturaltan (Jun 13, 2006)

Burner02 said:
			
		

> NT..your stories are better than mine!



 ... you should hear the "not for family viewing" version


----------



## naturaltan (Jun 13, 2006)

Fitgirl70 said:
			
		

> I like my new nickname......fitty!



couSON fitty


----------



## Fitgirl70 (Jun 13, 2006)

couSON NT!  

 

What's up honey?


----------



## naturaltan (Jun 13, 2006)

Fitgirl70 said:
			
		

> couSON NT!
> 
> 
> 
> What's up honey?



not much darlin', what's up with your fine self?


----------



## Fitgirl70 (Jun 13, 2006)

06/13/06 Tuesday -- Day 2 of diet

I almost forgot to write my stuff down....

Cardio - 45 minutes half jog/half walk on treadmill
(I was going to do Lowers, but I forgot my log and couldn't remember what I needed to do...lowers will be tomorrow)
*Protein shake on the way to work
*Canteloupe when I got to work
*Cucumbers and iced green tea
Supps
*Salad and sweet potato, pineapple and blueberries
*had 1/2 protein shake...wasn't that great, so I tossed it.  Had a salad w/ avocado instead.
*Slimming vegetable soup and a salad.
*Protein shake before bed


----------



## Burner02 (Jun 13, 2006)

naturaltan said:
			
		

> ... you should hear the "not for family viewing" version


I always say: a picture are worth a thousand words!


----------



## Burner02 (Jun 13, 2006)

G'moring, Tam! How's you?


----------



## naturaltan (Jun 13, 2006)

Burner02 said:
			
		

> I always say: a picture are worth a thousand words!



some guy tried to take a photo with a camera phone of the missus and her new friends and he got a camera phone in the face compliments of a well placed foot from the missus.  Fun is fun, but don't pee off the missus.


----------



## Burner02 (Jun 13, 2006)

that's why one should ASK first!


----------



## naturaltan (Jun 13, 2006)

Burner02 said:
			
		

> that's why one should ASK first!



correct sir


----------



## Pylon (Jun 13, 2006)

naturaltan said:
			
		

> some guy tried to take a photo with a camera phone of the missus and her new friends and he got a camera phone in the face compliments of a well placed foot from the missus.  Fun is fun, but don't pee off the missus.



Did he get the picture?  'Cause there's money in pics of a chick about to slam her foot into the lens...


----------



## naturaltan (Jun 13, 2006)

Pylon said:
			
		

> Did he get the picture?  'Cause there's money in pics of a chick about to slam her foot into the lens...



 ... nope because we hang out with a good crowd.  There was crowd control before I needed to step in.  It would be a Burner situation ... ask once politely the then things get ugly - quickly.


----------



## Burner02 (Jun 13, 2006)




----------



## Fitgirl70 (Jun 14, 2006)

06/14/06 Wednesday -- day 3 of the diet

Workout this morning was Lowers.  I forgot to bring my log in with me though - so when I leave for lunch, I'll go get it and will post my workout.  It was pretty good, but I need to work on getting my strength back up.

*Protein shake on the way to work
*Cantaloupe and green tea.
*Plum and blueberries and more water.
*Large salad w/ Annie's Natural Honey Mustard Dressing (yes this is approved on the detox diet)
*Large salad w/ Annie's Natural Vinegarette dressing, water, then cup of green tea before bed.


Will post more later...hope everyone is doing good today!!


----------



## Pylon (Jun 14, 2006)

So, how do you feel?  Any cleaner?


----------



## Fitgirl70 (Jun 14, 2006)

I feel great, feel a little lighter, but I'm not going to weigh in until probably Friday.

I'll tell you this much - I'm sleeping much better!


----------



## Rocco32 (Jun 14, 2006)

Morning fitty!!!  How's everything going? How long have you been doing this diet for, sounds interesting!


----------



## Fitgirl70 (Jun 14, 2006)

today is day 3!  Going very well to be honest!  I can't wait to see what the results are.


----------



## b_reed23 (Jun 14, 2006)

hiya sweets!! Have you sent pics to Archy yet?? when are you posting your stats in the other journal??


----------



## Fitgirl70 (Jun 14, 2006)

I need to get those pics to him....................hold on!


----------



## Fitgirl70 (Jun 14, 2006)

OK, I posted some stats in that comp journal....I'll have more to post tomorrow.


----------



## Burner02 (Jun 14, 2006)

howdy!
Happy Hump Day!
Sounds you are having a good day!


----------



## King Silverback (Jun 14, 2006)

How goes it Sister Fitty???


----------



## Fitgirl70 (Jun 14, 2006)

It goes great!!!  I'm feeling so good and the leg is healing really, really well!


----------



## Fitgirl70 (Jun 14, 2006)

It goes great!!!  I'm feeling so good and the leg is healing really, really well!

How goes it with you Brother Strong man?


----------



## Fitgirl70 (Jun 15, 2006)

6/15/06 Day 4 of diet and I can honestly say that I'm actually starting to like it now!

I was out of frozen fruits this morning so I didn't get to make my shake before I left the house - so I couldn't wait to have my shake when I got to work.

We also started a new challenge here at work, it's called Strive For Five.  It's a fruits and vegetables challenge...when you record 125 servings, you get 5 credits....the more credits you accumulate during the year, the more money you get in December!  Our company has always been really big advocates of health and fitness -- OF COURSE!  So they pay the employees to eat healthy and workout!

Speaking of which, I did not get to workout this morning, but I am going to do my cardio at lunchtime today!

*Supps
*Shake when I got to work
*nectarine
Cardio
*Supps
10 min. on ellipticle
20 min. fast walk on treadmill
5 minute run on treadmill
*large salad w/ fresh avocado, tomatoes, cucumbers and a little olive oil & vinegar
*sweet potatoe and iced green tea
More later...hope everyone is hanging in there...one more day!  Tomorrow is TGIF


----------



## Burner02 (Jun 15, 2006)

good morning, beautiful!
hmm....they pay you to be healthy? Might have to move to the Big 'D'!

(rumor has it..the girls are pretty there....and you know how I am a sucker for a good accent)


----------



## Fitgirl70 (Jun 15, 2006)

Yep, it can be as much as $500 per year!  I am so getting that money this year!  And it comes right before Christmas too!!!!


----------



## Pylon (Jun 15, 2006)

I gotta tell you, that is one enlightened employer.

I love this time of year for fruit (and the next few months.)

Last night I went by my favorite produce stand and picked up some manilla mangoes, kiwi, apricots, blueberries, razzberries, peaches and grapes.  The bananas were all really green, so picking some up at the market later and fixing up some fruit salad with all that, plus strawberries and granny smith apples tonite.

How much has our society forgotten the value of this stuff?  Our boy (3 1/2 yrs old) regualrly eats cereal or frozen waffles for breakfast.  (Not always the ones laced with sugar, but more often than I'm happy about.)  So this morning I sliced him up some kiwi and apricot, plus some red grapes for breakfast.  He was perfectly happy with it.  My wife was conerned that it was "too much fruit" and would give him a stomach ache.  WTF?  I kinda blew her off, and said if he can handle all the sugar in cereal, he would be fine.  

Of course, her response when seeing the bounty of fresh fruit I brought home was "I'll get some cream cheese and marshmellow fluff ad make fruit dip!"  Um...can't you just eat it as is?  It's pretty sweet already, you know...  Whatever...


----------



## Burner02 (Jun 15, 2006)

fruit fluff? I'll be right there....


I like those fruitsalads that are in jello and also have walnuts and celery....]hhmm......


----------



## Burner02 (Jun 15, 2006)

Pylon said:
			
		

> How much has our society forgotten the value of this stuff? Our boy (3 1/2 yrs old) regualrly eats cereal or frozen waffles for breakfast. (Not always the ones laced with sugar, but more often than I'm happy about.) So this morning I sliced him up some kiwi and apricot, plus some red grapes for breakfast. He was perfectly happy with it. My wife was conerned that it was "too much fruit" and would give him a stomach ache. WTF? I kinda blew her off, and said if he can handle all the sugar in cereal, he would be fine.


did u watch the foamy cartoon I put in my journal the other day about the atkins diet rant? Pretty funny. How you can eat bacon and butter and fat stuff...but not fruit. Pretty funny.

Maybe also she is thinking that fruit also acts as a natural laxitive? If too much...he could have a problem?


----------



## Fitgirl70 (Jun 15, 2006)

Fruit fluff???     That sounds so disgusting to me right now!   Just give it to me right off the tree, damnit!  

I love fruits and veggies...so this diet really hasn't been that big of a deal to me!  I'm actually getting to enjoy things that I normally wouldn't get to at home because the kids and hubby doesn't like them:  such as; tomatoes, zucchini, bell peppers, shrooms, etc. etc.

My boys  love fruits which is really good!  My oldest loves protein shakes too...which is really kinda good for him because he's trying to watch his weight and is about 5'8" and about 150lbs...he's a big kid.  Plus, he's working out now so the extra protein is really good for him.


----------



## Burner02 (Jun 15, 2006)

Fitgirl70 said:
			
		

> Just give it to me right off the tree, damnit! .


uh...oh...sounds like someone is getting PRIMAL!  

<cue music>

Love is in the air 
Everywhere I look around 
Love is in the air 
Every sight and every sound 
And I don't know if I'm being foolish 
Don't know if I'm being wise 
But it's something that I must believe in 
And it's there when I look in your eyes 
Love is in the air 
In the whisper of the trees 
Love is in the air 
In the thunder of the sea 
And I don't know if I'm just dreaming 
Don't know if I feel sane 
But it's something that I must believe in 
And it's there when you call out my name 
(Chorus) 
Love is in the air 
Love is in the air 
Oh oh oh 
Oh oh oh 
Love is in the air 
In the rising of the sun 
Love is in the air 
When the day is nearly done 
And I don't know if you're an illusion 
Don't know if I see it true 
But you're something that I must believe in 
And you're there when I reach out for you 
Love is in the air 
Every sight and every sound 
And I don't know if I'm being foolish 
Don't know if I'm being wise But it's something that I must believe in 
And it's there when I look in your eyes 


looks like the hubby is gonna get lucky tonight!


----------



## Fitgirl70 (Jun 15, 2006)

Maybe!!!


----------



## Burner02 (Jun 15, 2006)

hmm...hot texan women....


----------



## Fitgirl70 (Jun 15, 2006)

Gotta love us!!!




OK.........off to go do cardio!


----------



## Burner02 (Jun 15, 2006)

solo or co-ed?


----------



## Fitgirl70 (Jun 15, 2006)

uuuuhhhh 

I mean actual cardio...you know, like treadmills, ellipticals....


----------



## Fitgirl70 (Jun 15, 2006)

I forgot to log my Lowers from yesterday.  Here they are:
Lowers 6/14/06

Quads
Squats -- 50/10 (not as heavy as I have been, but I'm working on it)
Leg Press -- 210/10
Leg Ext -- 50/11

Hams
Seated Leg Curl -- 45/10
Lying Ham Curl -- 50/10

Calves
Seated Calf -- 130/20
Standing Calf w/ DB -- 10#DB, 20 each side (burn baby burn)
Ab/Adductors -- 0, was running out of time

Abs
Saxons -- 10db/20 each side
Crunches -- 30
Hip Thrusts -- 25/15 (3 sets of these - I love these)
Reverse Crunches -- 15


----------



## b_reed23 (Jun 15, 2006)

Tammy...for the upper/lowers you only do one exercise per muscle?????


----------



## Burner02 (Jun 15, 2006)

50lbs. is that the bar + two 2.5 lb weights?


----------



## Fitgirl70 (Jun 15, 2006)

Actually, it's probably more...I never factor in the bar, only the plates!  Don't ask me why, it's just how I've always done that!  So yes, it was two 25# plates


----------



## Burner02 (Jun 15, 2006)

that will be 95lbs! WAHOO! hit those 35's soon! THEN!!!!! You will be doing a full plate!
see..THIS is why I could NEVER be a PT for hot female clients...
She's doing squats...I'd have to spot her....
hands on her hips...my body is RIGHT behind hers...if not touching....she'd start down...her body moving into somewhat of a 'compromised' position...with me still right there...after a couple reps...there would be an 'obstruction' to deal with...where'd we have to go immediately to the sauna..stick up the 'out of order' sign and do some serious co-ed cardio till completion....

THAT"S why I am gonna stick w/ computers...they are safe...


----------



## Fitgirl70 (Jun 15, 2006)

Now I'm not ever going to be able to do squats again without thinking of the "obstacle" and the co-ed cardio in the sauna


----------



## Pylon (Jun 15, 2006)

Now I won't be able to ask for a spot on squats......ever......


----------



## naturaltan (Jun 15, 2006)

Pylon said:
			
		

> Now I won't be able to ask for a spot on squats......ever......


----------



## Burner02 (Jun 15, 2006)

Fitgirl70 said:
			
		

> Now I'm not ever going to be able to do squats again without thinking of the "obstacle" and the co-ed cardio in the sauna



glad I was able to help put that image into your head...




			
				Pylon said:
			
		

> Now I won't be able to ask for a spot on squats......ever......


u sir...are safe...It would be me who would be worried..that you don't rip one on the way down....


----------



## Fitgirl70 (Jun 15, 2006)

Burner02 said:
			
		

> u sir...are safe...It would be me who would be worried..that you don't rip one on the way down....




  Or on the way back up


----------



## King Silverback (Jun 15, 2006)

Solid w/o Sister Fitty!!! Looking good!!!


----------



## Burner02 (Jun 15, 2006)

Archangel said:
			
		

> Solid w/o Sister Fitty!!! Looking good!!!


you got her pics...didn't you?????
Hey Tam...didn't you hear....I am a back up? I should get all photo material myself....


----------



## Fitgirl70 (Jun 16, 2006)

6/16/06 -- Friday, Day 5 of the diet
All is well in Fitty Land!  I've lost almost 4 pounds so far!  I'm feeling so good and can't wait to see what starts to happen next week.  

Today I am starting to notice that my skin is feeling much softer -- don't know what that is all about, but my skin has never been so silky smooth!

No UPPERS, I slept in this morning, I was so very tired.  I will be running around so much this afternoon though, I will DEFINITELY get my exercise in today.

*Supps
*Protein shake on the way to work
*
*

More later.  Gott leave at about 10 to take my son to the doctor and then I'll be back...so you guys behave while I'm gone, ya heard!

Let's see,what else?  
Oh yes -- TGIF


----------



## Rocco32 (Jun 16, 2006)

Morning babe   How's things going? I think I'm going to switch to HIT here soon, maybe tomorrow. I'm going to steal ideas from Archie helping you!


----------



## Burner02 (Jun 16, 2006)

'morning, Tam!
Softer, eh? hmm....soft, Texan hottie....even better....

Big plans for the Father's Day weekend?
I am taking my HUGE clients out tomorrow...WISH ME LUCK! Then doing a couple things w/ my pops on Sunday then family is having dinner...


----------



## Burner02 (Jun 16, 2006)

congrats on the 4lbs! May you keep losing!


----------



## b_reed23 (Jun 16, 2006)

Go Fitty!!!  I have a Question for ya...you remember that Chai Tea Latte sample you sent me by AdvantaSoy?? Where is the best place to buy it at...it is SOOOO yummy 

I finally got a few mags for ya...now I just have to find time to mail them


----------



## Fitgirl70 (Jun 16, 2006)

I can't remember where I got it at...but I will check around and see if I can find out where it came from.  I'm glad you like it.

I can't wait to see those mags...thanks a bunch!


----------



## b_reed23 (Jun 16, 2006)

thanks!! I looked on the web, but can't find anything....hook a sister up!


----------



## Fitgirl70 (Jun 16, 2006)

I'll see if I can find some more


----------



## DeadBolt (Jun 16, 2006)

Chai Tea Latte .... mmmm sounds tasty!


----------



## DeadBolt (Jun 16, 2006)

Damn I see everyone losing weight...I gotta start hittin the treadmill ya'll are gonna blow me out of the water


----------



## Stacey (Jun 17, 2006)

I love reading in your journal Tam! I just wish I could post in here during the day. Congrats on the 4 # weight loss. That's great. That's neat  your skin is getting soft. I am thinking about trying this detox diet also. Gonna keep following you.
BTW~ Your leg is healing good, thank god!
Take care!


----------



## Fitgirl70 (Jun 19, 2006)

06/19/06 Monday -- day 8 of detox diet

40 minutes on the treadmill this morning, half walk/half run
*Supps
*Protein shake on the way to work
*Cucumber, iced green tea
*Large salad, ice water with lemon
*strawberries and 1/2 cucumber and more water
*
Will continue to log foods as the day goes by!
I weighed on Saturday and had lost another 1/2 pound!  I won't weigh again until probably later in the week -- maybe Thursday or Friday!  

Everything is going really well with it and I'm very pleased with everything.

I got my new car on Saturday!!     I will try to post a pic later on today.  It is so cute!

OK, gotta get some work done so I'll be back later.


----------



## Rocco32 (Jun 19, 2006)

Marning Sexy!!!  

So your taking MP? For how long now? I couldn't finish it the 2 times I tried it before...but I was thinking of giving it another go. That or Clen 

Let's see pics of this new car!


----------



## Fitgirl70 (Jun 19, 2006)

Yeah, I liked it...to be honest with you, since I started this diet, I haven't taken it at all!  I almost now feel that I don't need any supplements anymore.

I've offered them to DB...let's see if he bites


----------



## DeadBolt (Jun 19, 2006)

Heya thanks for the offer hun!

Just one question...how much does MP really raise your heat level?  Will I be sitting in the middle of class and just be sweating like a mad man or does it not affect you that way at all?


----------



## JLB001 (Jun 19, 2006)

work is over rated.


----------



## Fitgirl70 (Jun 19, 2006)

I only started out taking one capsule and never really got to the 2 cap level....so I really wouldn't know.  But I did notice the increase in energy from it just at the one cap level.


----------



## Fitgirl70 (Jun 19, 2006)

JLB001 said:
			
		

> work is over rated.



Girl, who you tellin'?


----------



## JLB001 (Jun 19, 2006)

Fitgirl70 said:
			
		

> Girl, who you tellin'?


I dunno.  I never work on work stuff at work.  always work on suits at work.  But come Aug. 18th I will be doing nadda damn thing for a month.


----------



## b_reed23 (Jun 19, 2006)

hiya fitty! how goes it??

A trainer at my gym has been taking Pharmagenx VentiLean and she swears by it...I may give it a shot after I'm done with my lipo6


----------



## Fitgirl70 (Jun 19, 2006)

Hmmm...never heard of it Billie....let me know if you decide to give it a shot


----------



## King Silverback (Jun 19, 2006)

How goes it Sister Fitty???


----------



## Burner02 (Jun 19, 2006)

DeadBolt said:
			
		

> Damn I see everyone losing weight...I gotta start hittin the treadmill ya'll are gonna blow me out of the water


well..not that kid..I'm still a fatty....


----------



## Burner02 (Jun 19, 2006)

'morning, gorgeous!
Hope u had a great weekend! Mine...was pretty okie dokie


----------



## fantasma62 (Jun 19, 2006)

Hi, I just wanted to thank you for the advice you gave me in Billie's journal.  I am taking it to heart.  I didn't want to do this in her journal and in fact I hate to litter other's journals with things like that, but you two are very impressive and very helpful.
Thanks.....


----------



## Fitgirl70 (Jun 19, 2006)

Awww, thank you Fantasma!  That was very sweet of you to say!
  Whore up my journal any time....that's what I'm here for...we all have so much fun in each other's journals -- that's what friends are foooor...oh, keep smilin', keep tryin', knowin' you can always count on meeeee...

Oh...sorry, got carried away there for a minute


----------



## fantasma62 (Jun 19, 2006)

Fitgirl70 said:
			
		

> Awww, thank you Fantasma! That was very sweet of you to say!
> Whore up my journal any time....that's what I'm here for...we all have so much fun in each other's journals -- that's what friends are foooor...oh, keep smilin', keep tryin', knowin' you can always count on meeeee...
> 
> Oh...sorry, got carried away there for a minute


 
LOL....One of my favorite tunes.....Oh crap, people are going to find out how old I am...(because I didn't write it in my bio, duh)
...and please, call me Tony, all my friends here do, even if I have been MIA for about a year...


----------



## King Silverback (Jun 19, 2006)

Put some pics in my Gallery, not the best, sorry, still waiting for some to be sent!!! Please be nice!!!


----------



## Fitgirl70 (Jun 19, 2006)

Archangel said:
			
		

> How goes it Sister Fitty???



It goes great Arch the Great!!  



I am really loving this diet and I absolutely love all the veggies and stuff!!!

I may have a new venture here (ahhhh, me the entrepreneur) but I'll know more tomorrow and can share with you all.


----------



## King Silverback (Jun 19, 2006)

Looking forward to it!!! Hope it happens for you my Friend!!!


----------



## Burner02 (Jun 19, 2006)

Archangel said:
			
		

> Put some pics in my Gallery, not the best, sorry, still waiting for some to be sent!!! Please be nice!!!


u animal! way to go, brotha!


----------



## fantasma62 (Jun 19, 2006)

Hi Fitgirl, if you have a chance and it's not too much trouble, could you have a look see at my journal and critique the proposed workout for my wife?  Am I going to easy on her?  Is that Ok?
Lemme know...
I am going to also post it for Billie to have a look see.  I appreciate your input, from the female perspective...


----------



## Fitgirl70 (Jun 20, 2006)

6/20/06 -- Day 9 of the detox diet
I am loving this diet.  I have no idea how much weight I've lost so far, I'd say about 6 or 7 pounds.  Things are going really well!  I am so impressed by all of the benefits that I've seen, I can barely stand it.

Tomorrow is my last day of nothing but fruits and veggies and I can start adding in some fish or chicken or something on day 11.  I think I will keep it to mostly fruits and veggies during the day and have my fish or chicken or something with my evening meal.

*Supps
*Protein shake on the way to work
*Orange and water
*broccoli and a sweet potato, iced green tea
*
*

More later!  Hope everyone is doing well today!


----------



## Burner02 (Jun 20, 2006)

hey hottie! WAHOO! Keep losing! Glad to hear that you are happy w/ the results!
hmm...celery and PB....hhmmm....


----------



## Fitgirl70 (Jun 20, 2006)

I'll take the celery....you can have the pb


----------



## Burner02 (Jun 20, 2006)

deal! The things I can do to your clone w/ PB....


----------



## Fitgirl70 (Jun 20, 2006)

Now now....don't write checks your body can't cash


----------



## Burner02 (Jun 20, 2006)

ok Maverick....


----------



## b_reed23 (Jun 20, 2006)

when is your next weight training day??  

Having a wonderful day today...hope you are too!


----------



## Fitgirl70 (Jun 20, 2006)

I'm doing Uppers tomorrow!  I should've done it today, but I slept in this morning and I plan to go for a jog tonight when I get home.


----------



## Burner02 (Jun 20, 2006)

Fitgirl70 said:
			
		

> I'm doing Uppers tomorrow! I should've done it today, but I slept in this morning and I plan to go for a jog tonight when I get home.








hmm....


----------



## Fitgirl70 (Jun 20, 2006)

I think I'm thinner than that......well....at least now!


----------



## King Silverback (Jun 20, 2006)

How goes it Sister Fitty???


----------



## Burner02 (Jun 20, 2006)

Fitgirl70 said:
			
		

> I think I'm thinner than that......well....at least now!


sorry..they didn't have any hottie female emoticons running...so had to use what was provided....feel free to video tape yourself jogging and then post it..for authenticity...


----------



## b_reed23 (Jun 20, 2006)

..and in slow motion...


----------



## Burner02 (Jun 21, 2006)

then...she coulda gone on the 'Man Show' and become a juggie girl...


----------



## Burner02 (Jun 21, 2006)

good morning, hottie!
Happy Hump Day! Hmm....I beat you on....hope you are doing great today!


----------



## Fitgirl70 (Jun 21, 2006)

Ahhh man...I was hoping I would be first this morning....how are ya darlin'


----------



## Burner02 (Jun 21, 2006)

oh...you are ALWAYS gonna be first, babe!

I am okie dokie....I went to my favorite taco stand for breaky...and had them make up my food the way I want it.
I was getting the steak, egg and cheese breaky burrito...sans burrito....today I had them make it with chicken. So, I had chicken / eggs and cheese. 
Now...if I could only get them to make my eggs w/ egg whites...I'd be RIGHT there...


----------



## Fitgirl70 (Jun 21, 2006)

06/21/06 -- Day 10 of detox diet
*It is going great!!!!* 

I can't believe how good I feel, how well I'm sleeping and just how it has made me change!  

I probably won't weigh again until Friday or maybe Saturday.  Today is day 10 and the last day of nothing but fruits and veggies.  It has not been hard AT ALL!  Tomorrow I can start having some fish or some chicken or soemthing.  I think I'm going to save it for my evening meal.

I did Uppers this morning, but I'll go get my log at lunch and post my workout -- It was okay...

*Supps
*Protein Shake on the way to work
*Large orange and green tea
*Supps
*Salad and sweet potato, water
*Cucumber, iced green tea

BBL guys...hope you're all well today


----------



## Fitgirl70 (Jun 21, 2006)

that sounds so yummy Mike....oooooo, have you asked them to use egg whites only?


----------



## Burner02 (Jun 21, 2006)

nope. will ask next time I go back.

tell me about this detox....I have a two day plan....


----------



## DeadBolt (Jun 21, 2006)

Lookin good hun!  Hows the detox going thus far?

Sent ya a PM.


----------



## Fitgirl70 (Jun 21, 2006)

it is going so awesome!!!

I can't tell you how good I feel!  I'm noticing better mental clarity, better energy and more endurance in my workouts, I'm sleeping better, my allergies are gone, and I'm down 6 1/2 pounds.

If anyone is interested, I'll PM you the link????  The programs a little expensive, but think about all the money you spend on supps and food and junk!!!  That alone more than pays for it.


----------



## Burner02 (Jun 21, 2006)

send away, hunny!


----------



## DeadBolt (Jun 21, 2006)

I'd be interested in checking it out...my body could use a good detox LOL.


----------



## naturaltan (Jun 21, 2006)

Do you think you'll gain some weight back once you start eating more?  Just curious ... it sounds like a great plan.  Can you send me the link as well?

thanks Doll


----------



## b_reed23 (Jun 21, 2006)

I was thinking about doing this detox thing maybe once or twice a week...say Fridays or Mondays?? Do you think it would be beneficial in this way??  I only worry about not getting enough protein...but the fruits and veggies would be GREAT for your body..I'm thinking the trade off for one day would be well worth it...opinions??


----------



## Fitgirl70 (Jun 21, 2006)

No, I don't think it will be enough.  As a matter of fact, the more I'm learning about it - I don't even think it's possible to detox only once or twice a week.  That's nothing different than just eating healthier.  Detox is a program, it's a plan.  Think of it this way:  if you were a drug addict and you went in for a detox program, do you think that they're only going to let you stay for one day?  Odds are not!

This program is only 21 days, and you can have a minimum of two of the protein shakes per day.  You can have more.  I've had 3 per day a couple of times.  The protein shakes have 48g protein per shake, so if you have 3 shakes, you've had 144g protein that day!  Not to mention all of the other benefits you get from eating the fruits and veggies.  Also, this program comes with supplements to help you detox, so the supplements (there are 4 of them) plus the protein powder alone is worth that!


----------



## b_reed23 (Jun 21, 2006)

it seems to me, that if your truly detoxing that you would have some nasty gas/diarrhea...


----------



## Fitgirl70 (Jun 22, 2006)

Nope, I've had neither of either!  What's really great about it though is that you do have more BM's, but their normal....this is not that master cleanse thing where you only get cayenne pepper and lemonade, that will give you the squirts for sure!  This is all normal because you're adding good fibers and protein and natural stuff like fruits and veggies.   NOW, if you were to have more fruits than veggies (which is not the plan), then yeah, you  might have a lot of gas and diarrhea....but that is just not the case on this plan.

Billie, I totally think you would like this program!   Honestly, I think anyone that does it is going to love it!  Not to sound like a broken record or anything...but I can't tell you how great I feel and much I've really enjoyed this detox diet.


----------



## Fitgirl70 (Jun 22, 2006)

6/22/06 -- Day 11 of Detox diet
Today I can have some fish or something.  I plan to have some lemon baked tilapia with my veggies tonight for dinner.  I am now in Phase II of the diet where I can have fish or chicken or something once or twice per day.  I think I will stick to having it only for dinner meals.

Cardio this morning -- 40 minutes 
*Supps
*Protein shake 
*Peach and green tea
*Salad w/ sliced avocado, water w/ lemon
*Apple, iced green tea
*Fish tonight with a large salad

Hope everyone is doing well today....will be back in a bit


----------



## Burner02 (Jun 22, 2006)

Fitgirl70 said:
			
		

> that will give you the squirts for sure, Y'all!


Sorry...had to 'Texanify it'


----------



## Fitgirl70 (Jun 22, 2006)

Here's the Uppers workout that I forgot to log yesterday:
*Chest*
Incline DB Press 17.5/12 (need to increase next w/o)
Flat DB Press 17.5/12 (need to increase next w/o)
Pec Dec 40/10

*Back*
Lat Pulldown 65/8 & 70/3 (I think I can stick to 70 for about a week or so)
Seated Row 70/9 (this was heavy but at least I got 9, will go for 10 next)
B/O Cable Row 70/11

*Delts*
Upright Row 40/9 (can probably increase)
DB Press 17.5/10
*Did not do shrugs, the 60#BB  was being used so I went on and ran out of time before I got to come back

*Triceps*
Rope Pressdown 40/11
DB Overhead Ext. 25/10

*Biceps*
BB Curls 30/10
Alt. DB Curls 15/10


----------



## Burner02 (Jun 22, 2006)

Fitgirl70 said:
			
		

> Here's the Uppers workout that I forgot to log yesterday:
> *Chest*
> Incline DB Press 17.5/12 (need to increase next w/o)
> Flat DB Press 17.5/12 (need to increase next w/o)


heck yeah! Grab the 25's, grip 'em and rip 'em! I know u can do it...you know you can do it...now show those Db's who's the boss and get busy!


----------



## Fitgirl70 (Jun 22, 2006)

I think I might try to go to 20 and see what happens because I jak the 25's


----------



## King Silverback (Jun 22, 2006)

Fantastic w/o Sister Fitty!!! Looking GOOD!!!


----------



## Fitgirl70 (Jun 22, 2006)

Thanks so much Brother Arch!  I owe it all to you and your HITS!  Although, now I can really say

"I'm on tonight, my HITS don't lie and I start to feel it's right"


----------



## Burner02 (Jun 22, 2006)

Fitgirl70 said:
			
		

> I think I might try to go to 20 and see what happens because I jak the 25's


what???????
 DON'T BE A GIRL! BE A WOMAN!
Now...just for wussing out....you better grab those 35's! 
25lbs is only 7 MEASLEY pounds more....You can knock out a set of 8 - 10 reps with that without a problem. DO IT!


----------



## boilermaker (Jun 23, 2006)

Hi Tammy Been a while since I dropped by (been in a slump)  But I'm back and motivated and wanted to say HI


----------



## Fitgirl70 (Jun 23, 2006)

Hi Steve-O!  I'm glad you dropped by I've been missing you!  Come in more often okie  dokie?


----------



## Fitgirl70 (Jun 23, 2006)

6/23/06 - Day 12 of Detox

*I AM DOWN ANOTHER 3 POUNDS!*
I now sit at 123 - that's a total of 7 pounds since I started the detox.

Modified version of HIT this morning, I was running out of time, but I got in what I could, as I also wanted to get in 15 minutes of cardio.

Ham Curls -- 50/10
Leg Ext -- 50/8 & 60/3
Seated Calf Rotator -- 130/15
Seated Incline leg press -- 190/11

Ellipticle -- 15 minutes, Level 5, Resistance 15

I'm out of protein    so I couldn't have my protein shake.  I'm going to definitely have to have it at lunch.  

(I also just remembered that I forgot my supps.)
*Green tea and a peach
*Whole grapefruit, iced green tea
*Salad and water
*
*

More later!  Hope everyone is great on this Friday.  Will make the rounds in a bit.


----------



## Burner02 (Jun 23, 2006)

good morning, hottie!
may your 'losing streak' continue!
Whatcha gonna do this weekend?


----------



## Fitgirl70 (Jun 23, 2006)

Yes!   Yes!  

I can't wait to see what happens next week.


----------



## Burner02 (Jun 23, 2006)

especially...when u grab those 35's and show them whos' the boss! "D


----------



## JLB001 (Jun 23, 2006)

Tam...don't be a p@ssy.   Go up in weights.


----------



## Burner02 (Jun 23, 2006)




----------



## Fitgirl70 (Jun 23, 2006)

OK......I won't pus out


----------



## Decker (Jun 23, 2006)

Fitgirl70 said:
			
		

> 6/23/06 - Day 12 of Detox
> 
> *I AM DOWN ANOTHER 3 POUNDS!*
> I now sit at 123 - that's a total of 7 pounds since I started the detox.
> ...


Congratulations!  You make it look so easy to do.  Dieting has never been my strong suit and I have the gut to prove it.  I think your w/o is terrific.  Great job.


----------



## Fitgirl70 (Jun 23, 2006)

Decker said:
			
		

> Congratulations!  You make it look so easy to do.  Dieting has never been my strong suit and I have the gut to prove it.  I think your w/o is terrific.  Great job.




Thanks Decker....dieting has never really been a problem for me, the problem was that I really didn't know *how* to eat!  I do now!

Thanks for the compliment on that baby w/o.  I am working out early tomorrow so I will try to do another round of legs.  Maybe finish off my squats and abs, I also have to get in more cardio tomorrow am.


----------



## Fitgirl70 (Jun 26, 2006)

06/26/06 Monday -- Day 15 of the detox diet
I feel so awesome, I did really well on the weekend (didn't have quite as many veggies as I should have, but at least it was still all good.
Back to eating right today!  

*Supps
*Protein shake on the way to work
*Peach and green tea
CARDIO
*Large salad and sweet potato, water to drink
*Cucumber and tomato salad, water to drink
*Hormone/antibiotic free chicken w/ broccoli tonight for dinner.

More later...hope everyone had a great weekend!  BBL

Oh yes, for those of you that aren't reading our comp journal - I'm back into my old pants again -- I'm down one pant size and I couldn't be happier

Oh, just got a call from my "trainer" and he has limited my fruits to whatever I put in my morning shakes, I only get veggies and chicken or fish or whatever meat I'm having.  I should lose more fat over these last 6 days of the diet.  We'll see what happens.  

Arch, I will get pics to you later this week sometime sweetie.


----------



## Fitgirl70 (Jun 26, 2006)

Where is everyone today?


----------



## b_reed23 (Jun 26, 2006)

hi Tam...glad this is working out for you!!


----------



## Fitgirl70 (Jun 26, 2006)

Yes, I can't believe how wonderful it's been.


----------



## Fitgirl70 (Jun 27, 2006)

OK, I'm starting to feel un-loved here!!!!


----------



## Fitgirl70 (Jun 27, 2006)

6/27/06 -- Day 16 of the diet
All is going well, I put on a skirt that also had been sitting in the back of my closet -- it feels so good getting back into my old clothes.  Now just a few more pounds and I'll be back into ALL of them!

As I said yesterday, my fruits got cut out.  I'm only having veggies and fish or chicken now.  Last night's dinner was chicken breast and broccoli.

Cardio this morning was really good 45 minutes
*Supps this morning after workout
*Protein shake on the way to work
*Fish oils and multi's with green tea
*Cucumbers, cherry tomatoes and cabbage salad
*Large salad w/ Annie's Naturals Honey Mustard dressing, iced green tea
*Cucumbers with Annie's Honey Mustard, more water
*
Hope you all have a great day, I'll be back in a bit.


----------



## Rocco32 (Jun 27, 2006)

How much weight have you lost so far? Seems like the pounds are just melting off. That's awesome babe!! It's always a good feeling to fit back into clothes you couldn't for awhile....I'm hoping one day for me


----------



## Fitgirl70 (Jun 27, 2006)

I don't know...I will weigh in again on Friday.  Last week I was down about 7 pounds.  I should lose more this week as my fruits have been cut out.


----------



## Decker (Jun 27, 2006)

Forgive me but I've been following your journal and I see your picture and I think you look just wonderful.  Then again we all have our own goals.  You seem to be on a good roll so far.  Have you tried ginger tea?  It's a nice change up from green tea.


----------



## Rocco32 (Jun 27, 2006)

Decker said:
			
		

> Forgive me but I've been following your journal and I see your picture and I think you look just wonderful.  Then again we all have our own goals.  You seem to be on a good roll so far.  Have you tried ginger tea?  It's a nice change up from green tea.


Hey, don't go hitting on my girl!!!!


----------



## Decker (Jun 27, 2006)

Rocco32 said:
			
		

> Hey, don't go hitting on my girl!!!!


Sorry man, I saw an opening and...  It's the assertive man that is king--well, almost.  hahahaha


----------



## Fitgirl70 (Jun 27, 2006)

Thanks Deck...but you're right we all have our own goals and I'm just glad I found this program.

No, I will look for the ginger tea though -- can you buy it natural, no sweetner?

Roc -- come here baby, lay your head on my...uh.... and I'll make it all better.  No one is going to take me away from you!   YOu've got the slip & slide!


----------



## Decker (Jun 27, 2006)

You can find ginger tea in almost any organic or health food store.  Good shit Maynard.

I noticed you take fish oil too.  Good choice for many reasons.  You know your stuff.


----------



## Fitgirl70 (Jun 27, 2006)

Thanks....thanks bunches!


----------



## Rocco32 (Jun 27, 2006)

Decker said:
			
		

> Sorry man, I saw an opening and...  It's the assertive man that is king--well, almost.  hahahaha


----------



## Rocco32 (Jun 27, 2006)

Fitgirl70 said:
			
		

> Roc -- come here baby, lay your head on my...uh.... and I'll make it all better.  No one is going to take me away from you!   YOu've got the slip & slide!


Whew! Good I'm glad, because I'm all oiled up and waiting for you to take a ride!


----------



## DeadBolt (Jun 27, 2006)

Man I wish I had the $ to try it out...looks intersting but until I go back to work I'll just have to do it my own way heh.

You are really doing great though!


----------



## b_reed23 (Jun 27, 2006)

that sucks that your fruit is cut out!! I've been eating a lot since summer got here...  I would starve on your meal plan...  just kidding with ya Tam...it looks interesting   can you send me the link?

are you still taking your glutamine since you've been on this??


----------



## King Silverback (Jun 27, 2006)

Progress is looking solid Sister Fitty!!! Glad it's working for ya, be looking for those pics too!!!


----------



## Fitgirl70 (Jun 28, 2006)

I'll be taking pics on Friday Arch!


----------



## Fitgirl70 (Jun 28, 2006)

6/28/06 -- Day 17 of the detox diet.  

I'm really looking forward to weighing in on Friday!  With having only protein shakes, veggies and chicken once per day -- I'm really looking forward to seeing what has happened.

*Supps
*Protein shake, fish oils
*green tea
*cucumbers with Annie's Honey Mustard dressing, water
*about two ounces chicken, about 3 ounces of turkey breast, cauliflower, broccoli, lettuce, cucumbers, cabbage, water.
*
*
*

More later, I hope everyone is doing great today!


----------



## naturaltan (Jun 28, 2006)

Fitgirl70 said:
			
		

> I'm really looking forward to seeing what has happened.



me too   Morning couSON


----------



## Fitgirl70 (Jun 28, 2006)

Mornin' couSON....did you get my PM?


----------



## naturaltan (Jun 28, 2006)

yes mama, I did ... I shall reply to them
thanks


----------



## Burner02 (Jun 28, 2006)

Fitgirl70 said:
			
		

> OK, I'm starting to feel un-loved here!!!!


boy would I like to.... but....OH! THAT WEDDING RING! IT'S MY KRYPTONITE!

but I like ya alot...does that count?


----------



## JLB001 (Jun 28, 2006)

Hey Tam


Been busy busy!   I'll be in Dallas Mon-Wed.  Will you be back then?


----------



## Fitgirl70 (Jun 29, 2006)

I'll be back probably Monday night!  I'll call you when I get back, maybe I'll go ahead and come on over on Tuesday.

Can't wait to see you


----------



## JLB001 (Jun 29, 2006)

Fitgirl70 said:
			
		

> I'll be back probably Monday night!  I'll call you when I get back, maybe I'll go ahead and come on over on Tuesday.
> 
> Can't wait to see you


That sounds awesome.  I'm looking a lil thinner now.    8 weeks left!


----------



## b_reed23 (Jun 29, 2006)

dang...where has everyone been this week?? I guess out enjoying the weather...hope your doing ok hon!!  Big weekend plans??


----------



## Fitgirl70 (Jun 29, 2006)

Oh my gosh...I can't believe I haven't even posted today!!  Where has this day gone?

06/29/06 -- Day 18 of the detox
I still can't believe how things are changing.  Last night I was thinking to myself as I was folding clothes -- "I don't know how I'm not going to eat like this".  I have made the turn -- this is my way of eating probably for the rest of my life.  I can now say that I have made the LIFESTYLE CHANGE and not just participated in another diet.
Today I find myself WANTING more veggies.

*Supps
*Protein shake on my way to work
*Cucumber/tomato/onion salad
*Supps
*Large cucumber/tomato/onion salad and 1/2 sweet potato
*Salad w/ Annie's Honey Mustard
*Dinner tonight is going to be peppered beef w/ green beans and a salad.
*I will have a protein shake before bed.

I did not get up to get my workout in this morning, so I am doing uppers this afternoon after work.
I went for a jog last night when I got home and it was really good.  I have actually come to like jogging.
I think I'm about to go to two-a-days, on about 2 or 3 days a week.

OK, let me make the rounds now....bb


----------



## King Silverback (Jun 29, 2006)

Congrats on the lifestyle change, what we do is not easy, and you have done it, My hats off to you Sister Fitty!!!

P.S. That Cucumber/Tomato/Onion salad sounds KILLER!!!


----------



## Fitgirl70 (Jun 29, 2006)

It is so good, you just chop up some tomatoes and cucumbers and onion and toss in some vinegar and a little bit of olive oil and let chill for a little while.  It is AWESOME....which is probably why I have so much of it.  I'm probably about to turn into a cucumber.


----------



## King Silverback (Jun 29, 2006)

Will be trying that this weekend!!!


----------



## Pylon (Jun 29, 2006)

Sounds really good, except for the devil weed...

for the record, cukes and tomatoes with a splash of balsamic vinegar also rocks.


----------



## Fitgirl70 (Jun 29, 2006)

Hey Py, how are ya doll?  Please keep your devil weed to yourself


----------



## Pylon (Jun 29, 2006)

Fitgirl70 said:
			
		

> Hey Py, how are ya doll?  Please keep your devil weed to yourself



Doin' well, thanks for asking.  Stuck in NOLA for an extra day, but i'll survive.  How'z you?


----------



## Fitgirl70 (Jun 30, 2006)

06/30/06 -- Friday, Day 19 of Detox (only two days left)

I AM OFFICIALLY DOWN 10 POUNDS THIS MORNING!!   

I can't believe how incredibly easy this program really has been.  Now the challenge is going to be to keep this up this weekend while we're on our little vacation this weekend.  I think I'll be able to do it though.  I still plan to eat healthy while we're on vaca and plan to eat a lot a veggies still (at least for the next two days).

Workout this morning was really good.  I got to the gym  a little late this morning so I did another modified w/o:

DB Press 15/15
Upright Row 30/10, 30/10
Skull Crushers 30/15, 35/10
Straight Arm press down 50/15
BB Curls 30/15, 30/15

Cardio--Treadmill 20 minutes (10 min. walk on incline/10 min. run at 5.2 speed)

OK, need to go make my shake now, so I'll bb in a bit.
*Supps
*Green tea
*Protein shake
*Cucumber salad, iced green tea
*Supps
*Large Salad, water to drink
*

Thanks so much to everyone who supported me through this program and didn't give me any grief about the detox program.  I feel so good about it and I can't wait to have my cholesterol tested to see what has happened to my body on the inside.  I see great things on the outside and now I'm interested to see what it does to my cholesterol, I just know things are going to be good.


----------



## Pylon (Jun 30, 2006)

Awesome work, awsome results!  Great job, fitty!


----------



## Fitgirl70 (Jun 30, 2006)

Thanks Py...you're such a sweetie!


----------



## Pylon (Jun 30, 2006)

Yeah, well, that's what happens when you eat sugar for 32 years straight.


----------



## naturaltan (Jun 30, 2006)

10lbs  
that is excellent ...


----------



## Burner02 (Jun 30, 2006)

good morning! 
ROAD TRIP!
I GET TO MEET TAM! WAHOO!!!!!!
Hmm...lunch...on the patio in Manitou....would be a gooooood thing!

Heh..I've been craving a salad lately myself..but mine would have chicken in it...


----------



## Fitgirl70 (Jun 30, 2006)

Mine is going to have chicken in it too


----------



## b_reed23 (Jun 30, 2006)

10lb!!! I'm so proud of you Tammy!!


----------



## Fitgirl70 (Jun 30, 2006)

Thanks Billie bean!  I'm so happy!


----------



## King Silverback (Jun 30, 2006)

10 pounds, OUTSTANDING Sister Fitty!!!


----------



## King Silverback (Jul 2, 2006)

Have a GREAT weekend and a SAFE 4th Sister Fitty!!!


----------



## Burner02 (Jul 4, 2006)

Hiya Tam!
Happy 4th of July to you and your family!
Hope u had a safe drive home!


----------



## Fitgirl70 (Jul 5, 2006)

All is well here -- I finished the program on Sunday.  Total loss was 10 pounds and 2 pant sizes.  I know I've lost more fat (inches) than weight though.  Now my smaller pants are starting to fall off me now too.

I am a total advocate for this program and will definitely tell anyone about it.  Those of you that I've already told about it really needs to try it, if you're looking for something to help get you started or if you just want to feel better.

*Supps
*Protein shake
*Green tea and a pear
*grilled chicken, salad, water w/ lemon
*
*
*

I will continue to eat like this! I can incorporate free range eggs and unsalted nuts and stuff like that, so that will be good.

OK, gotta get some stuff done really quick...will be back.


----------



## Burner02 (Jul 5, 2006)

hey hottie!
Happy Hump Day!
pants are litterally falling off, eh? bet that is a sight to behold....

Congrats on the loss!


----------



## b_reed23 (Jul 5, 2006)

hiya Ms. Fitty!!!  how was your weekend??  I am so proud of all of your improvement in our comp journal!! 

what kinds of stuff did you send to Arch for our comp. prize??


----------



## Fitgirl70 (Jul 5, 2006)

I haven't yet, I'm sending it off today.  What did you send?


----------



## King Silverback (Jul 5, 2006)

How goes it Sister Fitty??? Definatly CNGRATS on the 10 pounds AND 2 sizes!!!


----------



## Burner02 (Jul 6, 2006)

goooooooooood Morning! How's my favorite Texan hottie this am?
where for out thou?

Y'all came and went in good time...we've been getting dumped on by rain....
I bet all the rivers and lakes are doing great...too bad I haven't a jet ski...


----------



## Fitgirl70 (Jul 6, 2006)

I am here Romeo!  All is well here.  Didn't get to go workout this morning but am working out at lunch.  Had to have a cleaning early this morning.

*Supps
*Cup of hot green tea
*Protein shake and a pear
*Sweet potato and a salad, water to drink
*
*

More later, I really need to get some work done and then I'll check back in.


----------



## JLB001 (Jul 6, 2006)

tammmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmm


----------



## Fitgirl70 (Jul 6, 2006)

jooooooooooooodddddddiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiieeeeeeeeeeeeeeee



What are you doing girl?


----------



## b_reed23 (Jul 6, 2006)

mornin Tam...I don't know what all to put in mine..I'm sending cash, some protein samples, some small bottles of vitamins, etc...how about you?


----------



## JLB001 (Jul 6, 2006)

Fitgirl70 said:
			
		

> jooooooooooooodddddddiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiieeeeeeeeeeeeeeee
> 
> 
> 
> What are you doing girl?


Bored shitless at work and wanting to be home or other places.  soooooooooooon so soon


----------



## Fitgirl70 (Jul 6, 2006)

I was thinking the same thing Billie.  I have a bunch of samples and stuff in the box as well as some cash and I'll think of something else, I'm sure!


----------



## Fitgirl70 (Jul 6, 2006)

Oh man Jodie...I wish you were "other places" too.  I can't wait till you're closer.


----------



## JLB001 (Jul 6, 2006)

31st is my last day here.   I'll be in Coppell on the 3rd to get my PT thingie over that weekend.  Then Frank comes back from Hong Kong onthe 10th so I'll be back up then probably with the doggies until the show or whenever.


----------



## Fitgirl70 (Jul 6, 2006)

YEA!!!!   * YEA!!!!*


----------



## King Silverback (Jul 6, 2006)

How goes it Sister Fitty???


----------



## Fitgirl70 (Jul 6, 2006)

It goes well Sir Arch!  All is well here.  My workouts have changed a little, I'm not sure if it is for the better or not as I have been so used to HIT.  BUT -- the guy I'm working with on this program has changed my training up a bit!  I hope it pays off.  I think it will.....in one way or another....I think it will.

I hope to have some more pics for you this weekend.  We have been busy and haven't had a chance to take any new ones.  I think it's okay though, it's not like I'm changing every day. Then again -- maybe I am and just don't realize it yet.  Is that possible, to change more often than you are noticing??

Package being sent off to you tomorrow.  I've put some extra stuff in there today and will mail it tomorrow.

Thanks for your continued support and checking in on me....it means more to me than you know.


----------



## naturaltan (Jul 7, 2006)

Changes to yourself are not that readily visable to you as others.  Although, I'd say that you've made big changes the past month.  Now you'll probably notice less change as you'll fine tune your hot little bod.


----------



## Fitgirl70 (Jul 7, 2006)

Why thank you couSON!  How is your fine self today?


----------



## Burner02 (Jul 7, 2006)

goooooood morning, little lady! How's you on this fine Friday morning?
The sun's out, birds are singing....it's gonna be a GLORIOUS day! 

what are the plans for the weekend?
did y'all take any pics while u were here?
What bar did y'all go to here, anyway?

How's your leg? is that scar fading yet?


----------



## Fitgirl70 (Jul 7, 2006)

Yeah, we took a couple of pics.  Not too many though, I'll see if I can get the hubby to upload a few to me.

We mostly stayed at the Townhouse Lounge and the Ancient Mariner.  We always visit those two bars while we're there.

Yes, the scar is fading...my doc said that she couldn't believe how well and how fast it is healing.


----------



## Fitgirl70 (Jul 7, 2006)

Just a tricep -- 07/07


----------



## naturaltan (Jul 7, 2006)

Fitgirl70 said:
			
		

> Why thank you couSON!  How is your fine self today?


As fine as always darlin'


----------



## JLB001 (Jul 7, 2006)

Fitgirl70 said:
			
		

> Just a tricep -- 07/07


Look how cute!!!  hehe

Tam...Mexican Food places...


----------



## Fitgirl70 (Jul 7, 2006)

Hercules,   Hercules,  Hercules  

Did you not get my email with the caterers??


----------



## JLB001 (Jul 7, 2006)

Fitgirl70 said:
			
		

> Hercules,   Hercules,  Hercules
> 
> Did you not get my email with the caterers??


Ummmm.  no


----------



## Fitgirl70 (Jul 7, 2006)

Two sisters catering.  I will look for the others.  You could also try just other places like Don Julios, Tia's, On the Boarder...


----------



## JLB001 (Jul 7, 2006)

Fitgirl70 said:
			
		

> Two sisters catering.  I will look for the others.  You could also try just other places like Don Julios, Tia's, On the Boarder...


Oh On the Boarder.  Yum!  think they deliver?  I'll have to check their website.

I'm also needing to start a head count too!  and have to determine who is staying with us.  

Tam..is Cooper's PT accepted everywhere?


----------



## Erilaya (Jul 7, 2006)

Hey Fitgirl.. How you doin??? been forever.. how are things?? talk at me when ya can I am back .. and recovered from surgery ane ready to rock and roll


----------



## King Silverback (Jul 7, 2006)

Fitgirl70 said:
			
		

> It goes well Sir Arch!  All is well here.  My workouts have changed a little, I'm not sure if it is for the better or not as I have been so used to HIT.  BUT -- the guy I'm working with on this program has changed my training up a bit!  I hope it pays off.  I think it will.....in one way or another....I think it will.
> 
> I hope to have some more pics for you this weekend.  We have been busy and haven't had a chance to take any new ones.  I think it's okay though, it's not like I'm changing every day. Then again -- maybe I am and just don't realize it yet.  Is that possible, to change more often than you are noticing??
> 
> ...


Sister Fitty, it matters NOT what you do, as long as your continueing to w/o, then there is NO right or wrong imo!!! Of course it WILL pay off, your motivated and doing great!!! Tricep is lookin SWEET!!! It's my pleasure to support you, your doin GREAT!!!


----------



## JLB001 (Jul 8, 2006)

Tammmmmmmmmmmmmmmmm.   moving truck.

umm...Oct.  I think.

I'll be in Dallas with the poohmonsters most of Aug.  You gotta come train with me.    You just HAVE too.


----------



## Burner02 (Jul 9, 2006)

Fitgirl70 said:
			
		

> Just a tricep -- 07/07


how cute!

oddly enough..I've never heard of those places....I don't think...


----------



## Fitgirl70 (Jul 10, 2006)

Jodie -- we're definitely coming!  So count us for 2.

Moving companies huh???  If you want a moving company, it's going to be very, very expensive!  My suggestion is to get a UHaul and drive it in yourself.  If you want, I can come down and help you and drive back up with you?

I will definitely come train with you.  I am planning to take that Friday, the 25th off too, to come hang out with you that day.

Eeeerrrriiiiiiiiiiiii!!!!   how are ya hon?  I hope you're doing well!  Good to hear from you.  Check in more often okay?


----------



## Fitgirl70 (Jul 10, 2006)

Hey everyone -- no workouts this weekend, well not at the gym that is.

We spent all day and all night Saturday at the MX race track, my boys raced.  We didn't get in until 2:30 Sunday morning...hence no gym.

Yesterday I did do my supersets of pushups and squats.  Today at lunch, I'm going to run and also do more supersets of pushups and squats.  This is part of my new workout:  superset squats and pushups -- *EVERY DAY!* 

*Supps
*Protein Shake on the way to work
*Green tea, a peach, multi and fish oils
*Large Salad, sweet potato, fruit and water
*
*
*

More later.  I hope you all are doing well today and I hope you all had a great weekend.


----------



## JLB001 (Jul 10, 2006)

Fitgirl70 said:
			
		

> Jodie -- we're definitely coming!  So count us for 2.
> 
> Moving companies huh???  If you want a moving company, it's going to be very, very expensive!  My suggestion is to get a UHaul and drive it in yourself.  If you want, I can come down and help you and drive back up with you?
> 
> ...


I dunno how I am gonna move that crap.  lol  We'll deal with that later.  plenty of time to figure that one out.

Hmm..that Friday I have weigh-ins at 4.  All training fo rme usually stops that Wed.    Soooooooooooo you'll have to lift with me before then.

Oh...I think I am doing Cooper for my training.


----------



## Fitgirl70 (Jul 10, 2006)

I would.  CIAR is one of only 5 Nationally Recognized Certifications.  The training is really good here and you get so much recognition from having gotten it here.


----------



## Fitgirl70 (Jul 10, 2006)

I am wanting to get my PT here too


----------



## Burner02 (Jul 10, 2006)

can I be your PT?

Hiya tam!
MX. Is that motor-cross or bmx? (bicycle)

hey...where are the rest of the pics??? The cute arm was was a teaser for something better...right???


----------



## Fitgirl70 (Jul 10, 2006)

It was motocross.  They did a really good job too!  Winter series is going to start up in about a month or two...I think they're wanting to do that too.

I'll get some more pics....I need to get some for Arch anyway.  We were going to take them this weekend, but with being gone all weekend, we didn't get a chance to.  I will try to get them this evening.


----------



## King Silverback (Jul 10, 2006)

Supersets 3 times a week huh??? Good Stuff!!!


----------



## Fitgirl70 (Jul 10, 2006)

Archangel said:
			
		

> Supersets 3 times a week huh??? Good Stuff!!!



Nope...supersets every day!!  3 to 4 sets per day -- to failure.  So far I've only been able to get about 21 or 22 squats and can get 10 to 12 pushups, can get 20 if I do it like leaning up against a cabinet or something.


----------



## Burner02 (Jul 11, 2006)

wow...u just bought them the bikes a couple years ago! They have cool parents! (my parents wouldn't let me have one...when I was a kid...had to beg and plead to let me buy my first one when I was 14)

Hmm...maybe one or both of them could be the next Travis Pastrana!


----------



## JLB001 (Jul 11, 2006)

Tam....I am going to take the one at Cooper!     Aug. 7-11th.     Frank will be back the 10th too so I'll be up at his place.  I have to pick up my CPR course before those dates.  The red cross has them on M and F nights.

I'll probably come up the week before with my zoo animals and sewing machine with my suit orders cut.  Probably stay the whole month.


----------



## Fitgirl70 (Jul 11, 2006)

YEA!!!  

I can't wait for you to be here!!!!!1


----------



## Fitgirl70 (Jul 11, 2006)

Oh, which one are you taking?  Wonder if I can take mine at the same time????


----------



## JLB001 (Jul 11, 2006)

this one Tam!!  

7 - 10 PTr (Personal Trainer) Premier Education 
11 PTr (Personal Trainer) Certification Examination 

Take it with me.     I have to pack my foods and bring with me.  I'll be 2 weeks out when I take it.  hehe  Umm....I can work out with you there.


----------



## Fitgirl70 (Jul 11, 2006)

Yes you can!  That will be cool!!!!

I will see if I can get off to do it.  We have to take vacation to do it.


----------



## naturaltan (Jul 11, 2006)

morning couSON 
How are things?


----------



## Fitgirl70 (Jul 11, 2006)

Mornin' couSON!

How's it with you?  All is perfecto here


----------



## naturaltan (Jul 11, 2006)

awesome


----------



## JLB001 (Jul 11, 2006)

I'll let ya know by the end of the week Tammy.  I'm sooooooooooo excited to onlyhave two more weekd left of working then its pool time.


----------



## b_reed23 (Jul 11, 2006)

wow, I can't beleive they make you take vacation time to get your certification there....


----------



## Fitgirl70 (Jul 11, 2006)

yep, because we get it for next to nothing - we don't pay what the public pays, we have to take vacation time to do it because it is an all day thing.


----------



## King Silverback (Jul 11, 2006)

Fitgirl70 said:
			
		

> Nope...supersets every day!!  3 to 4 sets per day -- to failure.  So far I've only been able to get about 21 or 22 squats and can get 10 to 12 pushups, can get 20 if I do it like leaning up against a cabinet or something.


  Holy cow, thatsalottasets!!! 

Wishing you nothing but the best no matter what you do sister Fitty!!!


----------



## Fitgirl70 (Jul 12, 2006)

Yes it is   
I only got two sets of each yesterday...but I also had to incorporate two sets of tricep dips and also crunches!

Cardio today
*Supps
*Green tea and a peach and strawberries
Run - 1 1/2 miles
*Large salad w/ various veggies, water
*
*
Going to do my squats/dips/pushups supersets later this afternoon


----------



## Fitgirl70 (Jul 12, 2006)

Forgot to mention that I will start tanning today.  I was told as my arms and chest got darker than the rest of my body, that I needed to tan the rest of me.  So, I bought a membership yesterday  and will start tanning today.


----------



## Burner02 (Jul 12, 2006)

um...your chest is tan??? PICS!!!!!! 


so, unless I misread..you are only gonna SS a leg and chest movement..with some dips as well? Whatcha gonna do for your back? shoulders? bis? traps?


----------



## Burner02 (Jul 12, 2006)

HI!!!!!!
Happy Hump Day!


----------



## Fitgirl70 (Jul 12, 2006)

The pushups will not only take care of the chest, but they also incorporate shoulders, back, and triceps.  This is not all I can do, I just have to do this also.  I am incorporating some biceps and some extra shoulder work as well.  As a matter of fact, I have biceps and shoulders tomorrow.
We'll see how that goes along with my supersets.


----------



## b_reed23 (Jul 12, 2006)

hi honey!!


----------



## Fitgirl70 (Jul 12, 2006)

Hi jelly bean!!!  You'd be proud of me, I ran 1 1/2 miles today


----------



## b_reed23 (Jul 12, 2006)

damn!!!!!!!!!  I hope you had a good sports bra   and yes..I am SOOOO proud of you...what is your weight now??  Are you posting stats and sending pics to Arch this friday??


----------



## Fitgirl70 (Jul 12, 2006)

Yes I am.  I'm late on pics too by the way....oh well!  I may see if I can get some extras just to make up for it.  I also mailed out my prize package to him today


----------



## Fitgirl70 (Jul 12, 2006)

Oh the weight now is 119


----------



## Burner02 (Jul 12, 2006)

wow...u are gettig down there! A stiff wind will blow you away!


----------



## Burner02 (Jul 12, 2006)

if it makes u feel better....I can now bench press u with one hand...so...sit that butt on my hand and lemme show u...


----------



## King Silverback (Jul 12, 2006)

Doing Good Sister Fitty, keep it up!!!


----------



## Pylon (Jul 12, 2006)

Nice work, Fitty!  I've been running here in SD, but I don't think I could handle the Tejas heat...or are you inside?


----------



## Devlin (Jul 13, 2006)

119 Damn girl, you weight less than I do now  

Forgive me for not reading back, but how are you liking the diet?  I don't know if I could pull that diet off, but I am going to have to start a cutting diet after I finish this cycle of p/rr/s if not sooner.


----------



## Fitgirl70 (Jul 13, 2006)

Thanks for coming in Dev...don't worry about not reading back...there was too much there anyway!

I'm finished with that 21-day diet now and loved it.  It taught me so much about how my body reacts to foods.  I'm still doing great though.

This morning I ran for 30 minutes on the treadmill
then did my ss squats/pushups
then did 3 sets bicep curls 25#/12reps
then did 3 sets ?I don't know what you call it? Where you hold your arms at a 90degree angle and then raise your shoulders???  You know what I'm talkin' about?  Kinda like a lateral raise????     Anywho, I did 3 sets/12.5#/10reps each

*Supps
*Green tea and fruit
*
*
*
*

Hope all is well with everyone....need to go eat now


----------



## naturaltan (Jul 13, 2006)

Fitgirl70 said:
			
		

> Oh the weight now is 119



Good work Mrs. Fitty


----------



## Fitgirl70 (Jul 13, 2006)

Thank you daaaarrrlin


----------



## naturaltan (Jul 13, 2006)

Now ... what time did you say that flight out was at?


----------



## Burner02 (Jul 13, 2006)

gooooood morning! how's you this fine morning!


----------



## JLB001 (Jul 13, 2006)

ppssstttttttttttt...I'll be up there on the 3rd of July.  You gonna hang out with me that weekend??? huh huh?  I have to lift and do cardio.  ick


----------



## Fitgirl70 (Jul 13, 2006)

You mean 3rd of August?


----------



## Fitgirl70 (Jul 13, 2006)

yes, I can hang out with you that weekend....the boys will be with their dad that weekend


----------



## JLB001 (Jul 13, 2006)

Fitgirl70 said:
			
		

> You mean 3rd of August?


Yes...august.  LMAO   its the damn diet.  You know I have to be able to send you kitty pics.

woohoo!!!  bring your swimsuit.  well you don't have to if you don't want too.  BIG fence around the yard.  no boys allowed.  LMAO


----------



## Fitgirl70 (Jul 13, 2006)

OK, no swimsuits and kittys abound


----------



## JLB001 (Jul 13, 2006)

I'll get chicken.   LMAO


This could sound very nasty


----------



## Fitgirl70 (Jul 13, 2006)

I'll bring brown rice!   




FOOOOD FIIIGHT


----------



## JLB001 (Jul 13, 2006)

I don't get brown rice.  only white rice.  lol


----------



## Burner02 (Jul 13, 2006)

JLB001 said:
			
		

> Yes...august. LMAO its the damn diet. You know I have to be able to send you kitty pics.
> 
> woohoo!!! bring your swimsuit. well you don't have to if you don't want too. BIG fence around the yard. no boys allowed. LMAO


 


			
				Fitgirl70 said:
			
		

> OK, no swimsuits and kittys abound


 
so..um...have I mentioned that I am a lesbien...so I am safe....can come over? Puh-lease?????


----------



## Fitgirl70 (Jul 14, 2006)

What?  Are you a lesbian trapped in a man's body


----------



## Fitgirl70 (Jul 14, 2006)

*TGIF everyone!*

Slept in this morning -- no workout, but I am planning to go run at lunchtime.
*Supps
*green tea, 1 slice of ww toast w/ pb, multi and fish oils
*Will have an apple or orange before I go run
*
*
*
Our clinic birthday party and also a baby shower is today --there's going to be fruit and veggies at both parties so I will stick mostly to those.

I'm sure we'll go out to eat tonight, so I'm saving most of my fats and calories for tonight.  I'm sure I'll still eat healthy though.

Hope you're all doing well today!  BBL


----------



## JLB001 (Jul 14, 2006)

Burner02 said:
			
		

> so..um...have I mentioned that I am a lesbien...so I am safe....can come over? Puh-lease?????


Ummmm....no.


----------



## Fitgirl70 (Jul 14, 2006)

Joooooddddiiiiieeeeeeee!

Wuz up sista'


----------



## JLB001 (Jul 14, 2006)

working on suits at work.  lol


----------



## Fitgirl70 (Jul 14, 2006)

Girl I'd rather be doing ANYTHING besides working right now.


----------



## naturaltan (Jul 14, 2006)

Burner02 said:
			
		

> so..um...have I mentioned that I am a lesbien...so I am safe....can come over? Puh-lease?????



It's not what you'd expect B ... 

We need to hit the missus on her girls night out/sleep over


----------



## Burner02 (Jul 14, 2006)

naturaltan said:
			
		

> It's not what you'd expect B ...
> 
> We need to hit the missus on her girls night out/sleep over


done....geez...some of these hot, Texan women are just no fun...none at all....


----------



## Burner02 (Jul 14, 2006)

Fitgirl70 said:
			
		

> Girl I'd rather be doing ANYTHING besides working right now.


even sanding, scraping and painting BM's cabin in this heat????


----------



## Fitgirl70 (Jul 14, 2006)

Sure...I'll help him do that!  Wonder if he'd want me to wear my french maid outfit??


----------



## Fitgirl70 (Jul 14, 2006)

Burner02 said:
			
		

> done....geez...some of these hot, Texan women are just no fun...none at all....


----------



## JLB001 (Jul 14, 2006)

I only have 14 more days of work left.


----------



## Fitgirl70 (Jul 14, 2006)

Yippee!!!!!  I wish I only had 14 more days left.  I'd give my left arm to be able to not work


----------



## JLB001 (Jul 14, 2006)

I've always worked, so two months of not working will be nice.  Got lots to do in that time.


----------



## Burner02 (Jul 14, 2006)

whatcha doin' this weekend? My buddy just sold his ATV and wants to get a dirt bike again....just found out that the huge riding area in Pueblo is now off limits... 
and...motocross bikes and mountain trails really do not mix well...too powerful for the tight, and occasionaly technical terrain...

So...next spring...if I do get another bike of some sort, it will be a sport bike...at least I can ride it thru the summer and parts of the rest of the year...


----------



## JLB001 (Jul 14, 2006)

Frank will be here...so I know what I'll be doing.


----------



## Fitgirl70 (Jul 14, 2006)




----------



## Burner02 (Jul 14, 2006)

well...I know what YOU TWO will be doing....I need a date...or at least a 'meaningful one night stand'....hate to be left out...


----------



## Fitgirl70 (Jul 14, 2006)

Looks like you need to pull out that thong


----------



## King Silverback (Jul 14, 2006)

Sister Fitty, LOVE the new avi, looking GOOD!!!


----------



## Fitgirl70 (Jul 14, 2006)

I have a pic in Billie's journal, you should see it


----------



## King Silverback (Jul 14, 2006)

Fitgirl70 said:
			
		

> I have a pic in Billie's journal, you should see it


Welcome to the GUN SHow!!!


----------



## b_reed23 (Jul 14, 2006)

Fitgirl70 said:
			
		

> Sure...I'll help him do that! Wonder if he'd want me to wear my french maid outfit??


 
Fitty...don't you know?? When painting, a pair of daisy dukes and a bikini top are a must    you use the same uniform when washing a car


----------



## Fitgirl70 (Jul 15, 2006)

I thought the french maid outfit was for houses -- hence the offer....  
I thought you wear the daisys and the bikini top when outdoors.
I thought you washed cars nekkid


----------



## Fitgirl70 (Jul 15, 2006)

20 min. jog on treadmill
back
squats
pushups
abs

Today's workout was great!!! 

Gotta go get some food now....bbl


----------



## naturaltan (Jul 17, 2006)

Fitgirl70 said:
			
		

> I thought the french maid outfit was for houses -- hence the offer....
> I thought you wear the daisys and the bikini top when outdoors.
> I thought you washed cars nekkid



You are absolutely correct couSON fitty


----------



## Burner02 (Jul 17, 2006)

g'morning!
How was the weekend? Did anything exciting happen?
Mine was ok...nothing to really write home about.
Lounging by the pool would have been...perfect....


----------



## Fitgirl70 (Jul 17, 2006)

Nope, nothing exciting.  Went shopping, that was it.  Worked on the bike too yesterday...replaced swing arm, shock and forks.  Oh, had to replace the chain too....that was a bugger!

Had my cholesterol check this morning, will see what happens, may have the results later today, possibly tomorrow though.

Have not eaten yet, got to the office and was swamped.  Having my green tea now though.
*Fish oils and multi
Am going to over in a bit and get a salad.

Be back later...gotta get some work done since I came in late.


----------



## Burner02 (Jul 17, 2006)

you sexy little mechanic, you!


----------



## b_reed23 (Jul 17, 2006)

hiya Tam...just wanted to let you know that Fredericks has a bunch of Bras on sale for $12 and $14!!! They have a bunch in our sizes too


----------



## Fitgirl70 (Jul 17, 2006)

Oh good.  I need to go look.  I'm gonna have to go look at Victoria's tonight though because I need a strapless bra that I can take with me on the trip, for a new shirt that I just bought.


----------



## Burner02 (Jul 17, 2006)

hhmm....hey...what trip?


----------



## Fitgirl70 (Jul 17, 2006)

We're leaving for San Fran on Friday


----------



## b_reed23 (Jul 17, 2006)

do the sizes at Victorias run about the same as Fredericks??  I love the microfiber bra from Fredericks...gives a nice "outline" in any shirt


----------



## Burner02 (Jul 17, 2006)

y'all are some travelling fools! I wanna stow-a-away!


----------



## Fitgirl70 (Jul 17, 2006)

I don't think so...especially with the bigger sizes.  I think Fredericks offers more coverage than Victoria's does.  I do like Victoria's though...they have a new style too, very cute, a plunge thingy


----------



## naturaltan (Jul 17, 2006)

Burner02 said:
			
		

> y'all are some travelling fools! I wanna stow-a-away!



you're not kidding ...


----------



## Fitgirl70 (Jul 17, 2006)

Aaaahhhhh  

I just love travelling.  I wish I could win the lotto, so we could do that all the time.

I can't wait to go to San Fran!   We're flying first class too!!!


----------



## naturaltan (Jul 17, 2006)

is it business or pleasure?


----------



## Fitgirl70 (Jul 17, 2006)

pleasure!


----------



## King Silverback (Jul 17, 2006)

How goes it Sister Fitty!!!


----------



## Fitgirl70 (Jul 17, 2006)

It goes Gaaaa-rate Sir Arch!  How goes it with you?  Did you get my package yet?


----------



## King Silverback (Jul 17, 2006)

Fitgirl70 said:
			
		

> It goes Gaaaa-rate Sir Arch!  How goes it with you?  Did you get my package yet?


Glad all is well!!! It's going pretty good here too, just WAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAY to hot for me though!!!   

No, not yet!!!


----------



## Fitgirl70 (Jul 18, 2006)

Hot??  Honey, come on down to Dallas, let me show you our cool 106 degree weather!!!


----------



## JLB001 (Jul 18, 2006)

hmmm....party at the pool?  

Probably too damn hot up there to sit out at the pool.  We'll need floats.


----------



## Fitgirl70 (Jul 18, 2006)

I'm just gonna be IN the pool...  

I have floats I can bring!


----------



## JLB001 (Jul 18, 2006)

well I don't have those kinda floats.  does the rear count as a float?  I have plenty of that.


----------



## Fitgirl70 (Jul 18, 2006)

No silly!!!  I have some real floats!!  Not bought and paid for floats   

Although, if we wanna talk about asses....I got enough for everybody


----------



## Pylon (Jul 18, 2006)

Enjoy San Fran.  Just don't get too used to the weather.  It makes coming home to the heat unbearable...


----------



## Fitgirl70 (Jul 18, 2006)

Yeah, if I'm not back in 10 days.....send out the search party for me!


----------



## b_reed23 (Jul 18, 2006)

no workout today Fitty?  How is progress coming along??


----------



## Burner02 (Jul 18, 2006)

hiya tam!
how's u ?


----------



## b_reed23 (Jul 18, 2006)

thought I'd kill 2 birds with one stone...so Mikey has mail...and SO DOES TAM-TAM!


----------



## Burner02 (Jul 18, 2006)

I like Billie Mails.....


----------



## Fitgirl70 (Jul 18, 2006)

I like too!!!!!!

UM....can I just say:  DAAAAAAAMN  Py!!!!  I think I could use your body...uh...arm for pullups!!!   

No workout yet....these people think I come here to work or something    don't they know I got workouts to get to?   I plan to workout after work today


----------



## b_reed23 (Jul 18, 2006)

Tammy...I know what you mean...Py is lookin smokin HOT!


----------



## Fitgirl70 (Jul 18, 2006)

Yes maam, he is!!!


----------



## Fitgirl70 (Jul 18, 2006)

One new pic in my gallery


----------



## King Silverback (Jul 18, 2006)

Progress is Incredible Sister Fitty!!!


----------



## Fitgirl70 (Jul 18, 2006)

Thanks Sir Arch


----------



## Fitgirl70 (Jul 19, 2006)

071906 -- Wednesday
OK, I seriously can not wait for Friday.  Half way there now.  I am going shopping at lunch for a new pair of shoes and maybe a new pair of shorts.  I think I need those things for our trip.

30 minute run on treadmill this morning
Buddy curls -- 30#, 20 reps
*Will do my squats, pushups, abs and stretching this evening.

*fishoils, multi, green tea
*blueberries and strawberries
*large salad
*raw broccoli, cauliflower, cucumbers, cherry tomatoes
*
*

More later...gotta get a little bit of work done.


----------



## naturaltan (Jul 19, 2006)

couSON Fitty ... you are looking


----------



## Fitgirl70 (Jul 19, 2006)

Thanks couSON!   The hard work is definitely paying off.


----------



## Burner02 (Jul 19, 2006)

Good morning, Tam! Happy Hump Day! 

yes...the hard work....definately is!


----------



## b_reed23 (Jul 19, 2006)

girl..you ARE looking HOT!!! And for the record again..so is PY!!  I would hate to have Archy's job of judging this comp.....


----------



## Fitgirl70 (Jul 19, 2006)

Girl, don't I know it!  He has the worse job right now


----------



## Burner02 (Jul 19, 2006)

hiya T! How's things for you today?


----------



## Fitgirl70 (Jul 19, 2006)

All is well....getting ready to wrap up here in a few minutes!!


----------



## King Silverback (Jul 19, 2006)

Fitgirl70 said:
			
		

> Girl, don't I know it!  He has the worse job right now


Your not kidding!!!


----------



## JLB001 (Jul 20, 2006)

Psst...Tam.  I'm gonna steal your journal for a few!!  this is from today.    5 weeks to go.  Holding water like a sponge!!

Oh....when you go to San Fran...stay away from the big pots of boiled blue crabs....notice how nasty that water looks that they cook those things in!!


----------



## naturaltan (Jul 20, 2006)

... Jodie, you are too funny.  Each and everytime you start your diet for a contest, you throw out words like "whale"  "fat"  ... and then you show us a pic like this ... WOW!!!  There are only a handful of women on here that are dedicated enough to get to this position, and you my dear are one of them.  Looking great!


----------



## Fitgirl70 (Jul 20, 2006)

Morning all -- last day here so I'm sure I'm going to be busy today.

20 minute run this morning
Leg extensions
Single leg extension
Ham curls
Calf rotator
Incline lunges on the treadmill
Pushups
Squats
Abs
Weighted hip thrusts

*Fishoils, multi, iced green tea
*1 egg, 1 slice ww toast
*Blueberries and strawberries w/ water to drink
*large salad w/ raw veggies, handful of almonds, green tea
*
*

OK, hope all is well with everyone!  Gotta get busy!


----------



## Burner02 (Jul 20, 2006)

JLB001 said:
			
		

> Psst...Tam. I'm gonna steal your journal for a few!! this is from today.  5 weeks to go. Holding water like a sponge!!
> 
> Oh....when you go to San Fran...stay away from the big pots of boiled blue crabs....notice how nasty that water looks that they cook those things in!!


holy abber-dabbers, Jodi!   

but, um...your..hands are in the way....it messes up the artisitic flow of your lines....


----------



## Burner02 (Jul 20, 2006)

Hiya Tam! Good morning! How's you?
Me? so far so good. Gotta go duck out for a little while to do a couple things..then get back.


----------



## Fitgirl70 (Jul 20, 2006)

dammmmmmn sister!   Why don't you get a couple of abs??   

Uhhhh, I won't be eating anything they boil in any pot!  

I'll call you in a bit


----------



## Fitgirl70 (Jul 20, 2006)

Oh, by the way..I wanna see the rest of you too!


----------



## JLB001 (Jul 20, 2006)

Fitgirl70 said:
			
		

> Oh, by the way..I wanna see the rest of you too!


Only for Tam.  LOL  I've gotten BIGGER.  I didn't want the legs to get biiger but they have.   

and no...I'm not removing my clothes for you pervs!


----------



## Fitgirl70 (Jul 20, 2006)

Oh man...you look awesome!!!   I'd give my right arm......


----------



## JLB001 (Jul 20, 2006)

actually can I have your left shoulder?  Mine is fried.


----------



## Fitgirl70 (Jul 20, 2006)

Yes, you can have the left shoulder, can I have your abs?


----------



## Burner02 (Jul 20, 2006)

JLB001 said:
			
		

> Only for Tam. LOL I've gotten BIGGER. I didn't want the legs to get biiger but they have.
> 
> and no...I'm not removing my clothes for you pervs!


pervs? She must be speaking of someone else...I'm just a guy who can appreciate the beauty of a woman! 

BTW, J: You look AMAZING!!!


----------



## Burner02 (Jul 20, 2006)

hiya Tam! U all packed up yet?


----------



## Fitgirl70 (Jul 20, 2006)

Sh@t no....  

I have to pack when I get home tonight


----------



## b_reed23 (Jul 20, 2006)

JODI...holy shit...you are holding water????????????  is that an 8 PACK?? very, very, nice! 

Tammy...have a great trip...do I get another T-shirt from Cali??  just kiddin


----------



## Fitgirl70 (Jul 20, 2006)

Of course you do jellybean!!  I'll look for something really cool for ya.

How about a shirt with this on it?


----------



## b_reed23 (Jul 20, 2006)

OMG!!!!! I like that..but I LOOOOVE your AVI..where did you get it??


----------



## Rocco32 (Jul 21, 2006)

Hey there sexy!!! Nice pics in Gallery, your hard work is definately paying off. So your headed to San Fran? You'll like it there, I LOVE the west coast. Just wanted to check in.


----------



## Burner02 (Jul 21, 2006)

Have a safe trip, Tam!


----------



## Devlin (Jul 21, 2006)

Have a great trip Tam


----------



## King Silverback (Jul 21, 2006)

GODspeed you and yours Sister Fitty!!!


----------



## Burner02 (Jul 24, 2006)

hey...u went for the week, eh?
Now how'my supposed to get thru my Monday without hearing my "morning, darlin' from my favorite Texan?????


----------



## King Silverback (Jul 24, 2006)

Hey Sister Fitty, got your package, am I supposed to open it, or leave it closed???


----------



## JLB001 (Jul 24, 2006)

I think I am gonna call her when I do my am cardio...it'll be 4 am in Cali.  bahahaha


----------



## Burner02 (Jul 27, 2006)

I bet she will LOVE that! 
she better have mucho pics to show of her vacation!


----------



## DeadBolt (Jul 29, 2006)

Gees everyone is on vacation around here....sux to be poor


----------



## Fitgirl70 (Jul 29, 2006)

well, well, well.....look what the cat drug in!!!  LOL

Had a great time, about to go to dinner -- will catch up with you all later!

Man, I need to get back on the diet....I was having a hard time not sticking to the diet!

OH Arch, I don't care if you open the package.....you might give us all a teaser of what each package contains and give us all incentive of what we're vying for!! 

XOXO to everyone....will check in later


----------



## Triple Threat (Jul 29, 2006)

DeadBolt said:
			
		

> Gees everyone is on vacation around here....sux to be poor



Not all of us.  No big vacation for me either this year.


----------



## Devlin (Jul 29, 2006)

DeadBolt said:
			
		

> Gees everyone is on vacation around here....sux to be poor





			
				Triple Threat said:
			
		

> Not all of us. No big vacation for me either this year.



Join the club Trip.  No vacation planned for me either.


----------



## Devlin (Jul 29, 2006)

Welcome back Fitgirl  Glad to hear you had a great vacation.


----------



## JLB001 (Jul 30, 2006)

Tammmmmmmmmmmmmmmmm are you home yet?


----------



## Burner02 (Jul 31, 2006)

Look who's back! Howdy, neighbor!

we want stories!
Goooooooood morning!


----------



## naturaltan (Jul 31, 2006)

Devlin said:
			
		

> Join the club Trip.  No vacation planned for me either.



I'm not going on the BIG vacation by choice.  The missus and baby missus (13 year old) are going to Disneyland.  We've already been twice and this time, they are going with the inlaws.  So I choose not to go.    7 days trapped with the inlaws is not a vacation.


----------



## Fitgirl70 (Jul 31, 2006)

Stories later guys!  I have to play catch up for a bit....but we had an excellent time


----------



## Burner02 (Jul 31, 2006)

wahoo!


----------



## Burner02 (Jul 31, 2006)

naturaltan said:
			
		

> I'm not going on the BIG vacation by choice. The missus and baby missus (13 year old) are going to Disneyland. We've already been twice and this time, they are going with the inlaws. So I choose not to go.  7 days trapped with the inlaws is not a vacation.


so...your vacation is 7 days of just you and the dogs hangin' out, eh? Not bad, NT....not bad at all!


----------



## Fitgirl70 (Jul 31, 2006)

Let's all go hang out at NT's house


----------



## Fitgirl70 (Jul 31, 2006)

here's just a couple of pics:  I have more just need time to upload.

One is the sea lions down on the pier and the other is a grape vine in Sonoma.


----------



## b_reed23 (Jul 31, 2006)

hiya honey!!


----------



## Fitgirl70 (Jul 31, 2006)

hiya jelly bean!  Sounds like you've been doing great!

OK, peeps....be back, gotta go get my workout on


----------



## JLB001 (Jul 31, 2006)

Sea Lions smell bad.  LOL  cute but stink.


----------



## boilermaker (Aug 1, 2006)

Hi Tammy .  Just getting caught up.  Looks like you've made some great progress.   Hope vacation was great.


----------



## Burner02 (Aug 1, 2006)

Hiya Tam!
Glad ya had a great time! 
Where did u see the sea lions at? Pier 39?

You went on a winery tour? Wanted to do that. Buddy and his wife went and they got some nice bottles.


----------



## Fitgirl70 (Aug 1, 2006)

Yes Pier 39...that was fun!  Too many bad food temptations!!!!!

We went to three wineries and brought home 3 bottles of wine.  One of the bottles you can only buy at the winery -- they don't distribute so you can't get it ANYWHERE.  Can't wait to grill up a steak and pop that cork


----------



## Burner02 (Aug 1, 2006)

that sounds....divine....


----------



## King Silverback (Aug 1, 2006)

Sister Fitty, hope your vacation was Great!!! Hope all is well for you!!!


----------



## Fitgirl70 (Aug 1, 2006)

It really was wonderful Arch, thanks!  I wish I was still there!!!!  I think I could live there.


----------



## Burner02 (Aug 1, 2006)

yeah...and all the gay guys can hang out and u can go shopping for shoes together!


----------



## b_reed23 (Aug 1, 2006)




----------



## Fitgirl70 (Aug 1, 2006)

That is exactly right!  I could so do it because they pick out the best shoes and they know all about shoes!!!!

Now if I could get them to pay -- I'd be in hog heaven.


----------



## Burner02 (Aug 1, 2006)

Fitgirl70 said:
			
		

> That is exactly right! I could so do it because they pick out the best shoes and they know all about shoes!!!!
> 
> Now if I could get them to pay -- I'd be in hog heaven.


"Don' go tappin your last year Prada shoes at me, hunny"
-Legally Blonde.


----------



## Fitgirl70 (Aug 1, 2006)

AAAAAhhhhhh, they're not last years.


----------



## Fitgirl70 (Aug 1, 2006)

And they're Givenchi...not Prada


----------



## Fitgirl70 (Aug 2, 2006)

Mornin' everyone!

OK, first off -- I'm very, very hungry this morning.  I've already had an apple and some watermelon.  I'm thinking I might go get something else for breakfast, but I don't want anything gross or fatty!  I might think about it for a minute or two!!!  I'd really like to have something like a breakfast jack or an egg mcmuffin or some waffles or pancakes, but then it would probably do better just to tape that shit to my ass or my stomach, huh???  

I'd do better to stick to something good like oatmeal probably.

Wait -- what is this?  My "what do I want to eat today" journal???

I'm going to try to be very, very good though because I do owe Arch some pics, and I really need to go workout this afternoon at lunch, but I don't know if I'm going to get to or not!  I did bring my gear just in case I get to.

OK, need to get some work done, so I will be back in a bit.


----------



## boilermaker (Aug 2, 2006)

How about an 8 oz. tub of 1%CC and a can of tomatoes w/chiles?  Lots of filler, not lots of fat.  I like this with balsamic vinegar.


----------



## Fitgirl70 (Aug 2, 2006)

oooooo daddy, please don't make me eat cc.  I'm afraid I will


----------



## naturaltan (Aug 2, 2006)

Just stick to whatever you've been eating.


----------



## Burner02 (Aug 2, 2006)

Good morning!
egg whites w/ lean turkey and salsa is good.


----------



## b_reed23 (Aug 2, 2006)

OR...if you have been good for the last few weeks, hell....eat some dang pancakes and get it over with


----------



## Fitgirl70 (Aug 2, 2006)

I did not opt for pancakes I opted for a slice of wheat toast w/ some peanut butter.....I feel guilty, but just need to get over it.  I ate some chicken and red beans and salsa for lunch.  Plus I've had something like 75 ounces of water already today.  Having veggies tonight for dinner!


----------



## Pylon (Aug 2, 2006)

Hey Fitty, did you get the package I sent you?


----------



## Fitgirl70 (Aug 2, 2006)

I did and you rock....I'm gonna get a pic for you tonight!


----------



## Fitgirl70 (Aug 3, 2006)

OK, I am going to attempt to upload some pictures from San Fran


----------



## boilermaker (Aug 3, 2006)

Good Morning!


----------



## Fitgirl70 (Aug 3, 2006)

OK, let's try these


----------



## Fitgirl70 (Aug 3, 2006)

Good morning Boiler...how are you honey?


----------



## Fitgirl70 (Aug 3, 2006)

Oh, Burner should like all of those....I'm actually smiling


----------



## Fitgirl70 (Aug 3, 2006)

I've been sleeping like crap since we got back from vacation....maybe it's the sudden lack of    LOL

No, I think it's just having to get up so freakin' early -- so anywho, no workout this morning, but I did bring my gear so I am working out at lunch today.  I will do shoulders and cardio. I'm also going to try to squeeze in some tricep work.
Protein shake on the way to work this morning....boy it felt good to have that shake too. I think I'm finally getting back on track.  I brought some basmati and some grilled roasted tomato chicken for lunch today after my workout.

Hope everyone is having a great morning so far....I'm so glad it's almost Friday!!

***edited:*
ran 1 mile = 15 minutes
shoulder work -- did noy get to squeeze in triceps

lunch -- chicken & veggies


----------



## naturaltan (Aug 3, 2006)

You are a cutie


----------



## boilermaker (Aug 3, 2006)

Fitgirl70 said:
			
		

> Good morning Boiler...how are you honey?


I'm good.  Anniversery today.


----------



## Fitgirl70 (Aug 3, 2006)

naturaltan said:
			
		

> You are a cutie




You're so sweet couSON....thanks


----------



## Fitgirl70 (Aug 3, 2006)

boilermaker said:
			
		

> I'm good.  Anniversery today.




HAPPY ANNIVERSARY!!
HAPPY ANNIVERSARY!!
HAPPY ANNIVERSARY!!

btw, carbs don't count when you're celebrating


----------



## boilermaker (Aug 3, 2006)

Fitgirl70 said:
			
		

> HAPPY ANNIVERSARY!!
> HAPPY ANNIVERSARY!!
> HAPPY ANNIVERSARY!!
> 
> btw, carbs don't count when you're celebrating


 I haven't been good enough lately to cut myself slack


----------



## naturaltan (Aug 3, 2006)

Fitgirl70 said:
			
		

> You're so sweet couSON....thanks


No, you're sweet


----------



## boilermaker (Aug 3, 2006)

Pics look great.  San Fran is a fun town.  I used to go there for work a few times a year.


----------



## Fitgirl70 (Aug 3, 2006)

It was sooooo fun!


----------



## Triple Threat (Aug 3, 2006)

Are those pictures from the National Sequoia Forest?


----------



## Fitgirl70 (Aug 3, 2006)

Muir Woods


----------



## Fitgirl70 (Aug 3, 2006)

OK, where is everyone today??


----------



## boilermaker (Aug 3, 2006)

Fitgirl70 said:
			
		

> OK, where is everyone today??


I think we're alone...


----------



## b_reed23 (Aug 3, 2006)

hi girl!!  so your not doing the cleanse anymore, just the sensible eating?  Also...where is the shoulder workout?? I wanna see sets and numbers!! 

psst.....you have SUPER sexy legs


----------



## Fitgirl70 (Aug 3, 2006)

boilermaker said:
			
		

> I think we're alone...




ooooh la la


----------



## Fitgirl70 (Aug 3, 2006)

I'm still doing lots of veggies, not so many fruits and chicken only pretty much.  I may have fish as well....but that's been about it lately.  Are you still doing yours?   Did you take out the cc/milk?

You know I didn't even write the shoulder workout down -- so let me see if I can remember
Mil. Press - 15#/12reps  4 sets
Lateral Raise -- 12#/12reps  3 sets
I never know the name of this one -- holding your elbows at 90degree angle and then lift???  12#/12reps 3 sets
w/out time -- 20 minutes


----------



## King Silverback (Aug 3, 2006)

Pics look good, still at it I see, doing Great so keep at it Sister Fitty!!!


----------



## Fitgirl70 (Aug 4, 2006)

yep and diet has changed a little now too and I've up'd the cardio and lifting.

Ohhhhhh    my shoulders hurt so bad from yesterday, my biceps are hurting.   Anyone ever have that happen??

Cardio at lunch for me today.  May go ahead and squeeze in some back work too.  My lower back was kinda hurting last night.

*Rice
*Chicken
*Cardio 20 minutes
Leg Ext--55#/12reps/3 sets
Ham Curls -- 50#/12reps/3 sets
Total w/o time:  30 minutes
*Baked fish and shrimp and veggies, multi, fishoils
I do plan to get additional cardio either tonight or *definitely* tomorrow morning.


----------



## Triple Threat (Aug 4, 2006)

Fitgirl70 said:
			
		

> OK, where is everyone today??


----------



## Fitgirl70 (Aug 4, 2006)

trips...how's it going hon?

All is well, kinda slow in here today too....is everyone on vacation?  And just where in the world is Waldo -- uh, I mean Burner?


----------



## boilermaker (Aug 4, 2006)

Baked fish and shrimp That's a good lunch right there.


----------



## boilermaker (Aug 4, 2006)

Fitgirl70 said:
			
		

> And just where in the world is Waldo -- uh, I mean Burner?


I hope he didn't leave his computer near his cell phone Relax, he's probably at the gym.


----------



## Fitgirl70 (Aug 4, 2006)

yeah....it was sooooo gooooood tooooo


----------



## Fitgirl70 (Aug 4, 2006)

boilermaker said:
			
		

> I hope he didn't leave his computer near his cell phone Relax, he's probably at the gym.


----------



## Burner02 (Aug 5, 2006)

Fitgirl70 said:
			
		

> OK, let's try these


LOOKT AT THAT BEAUTIFUL SMILE!
You look so happy! WAHOO! nice scenery! ...California doesn't look so bad itself!


----------



## Burner02 (Aug 5, 2006)

Fitgirl70 said:
			
		

> Ohhhhhh  my shoulders hurt so bad from yesterday, my biceps are hurting. Anyone ever have that happen??


hmmm...I TORE up my delts yesterday....don't feel a thing...  beyond the normal pain in the left delt...

u used DB's right? You maybe curled them up a bit to get into position?


----------



## Burner02 (Aug 5, 2006)

Fitgirl70 said:
			
		

> All is well, kinda slow in here today too....is everyone on vacation? And just where in the world is Waldo -- uh, I mean Burner?


I...I...I was..missed? <sniff> I wuv you! 

I was out at Schriever AFB ALL dam day on Wednesday. Found out in 6 hours every conceiveable way that network servers DON'T fit into telecom storage racks. Oh well...paid by the hour... 

I should work out there....you have to park outside the perimeter of the base. We got there around 0845hrs. (the day shift usually gets there around 0600 - 0700hrs. So...parking was STACKED....I had to walk...at least 1/2 mile from the portals. (entry control point. Have to secure badge in, etc) PLUS! Walk to where I was going within the fence...luckily I had 'comfortable' shoes on.
..and I STILL saw fat people there.....


----------



## Burner02 (Aug 5, 2006)

boilermaker said:
			
		

> Baked fish and shrimp That's a good lunch right there.


umm...blech.....steak and chicken....MUCH better!


----------



## Burner02 (Aug 7, 2006)

Good morning! Happy Monday! WAHOO! 1st in here! 
How was the weekend?


----------



## Fitgirl70 (Aug 7, 2006)

Weekend was good.  Very tired though -- I don't feel like I slept that well this weekend!  Oh well.  I slept in this morning and didn't go workout, so I'll be working out at lunch today.  More cardio and I will try to get in some back work too.   

I made some protein bars this weekend and they were really, really good so I had one of those this morning for breakfast.  Coffee now and will workout later and then have chicken/rice/veggies for lunch.

OK, gotta get busy, I have a lot to do today!  Will bbl.


----------



## Burner02 (Aug 7, 2006)

oh...u little vixen you.... 
u made protein bars? recipe?


----------



## Fitgirl70 (Aug 7, 2006)

1 1/4c. protein (I used regular/natural)
1c. natty peanut butter (I used chunky)
8 tblsp. organic honey
about 2 tblsp. oats

Mix pb and honey together,microwave on high for about a minute.  Mix in the rest of the ingredients, pat into an 8x8 pan and let stand for 20 minutes.  Cut into small size bars about 1 1/2 to 2 inches wide, wrap in foil, put in fridge.  
They are sooooo goood!!!!


----------



## Burner02 (Aug 7, 2006)

they sound good..prolly eat who dam thing, tho...hmm..also sounds good i u put ice cream on it...


----------



## Fitgirl70 (Aug 7, 2006)

I guess you could put some frozen yogurt on it if you wanted...I'd go with heating it up first and then put vanilla ice cream on there.


----------



## Fitgirl70 (Aug 8, 2006)

Back this morning!
Lat Pulldown 55/12, 55/12
Seated Row 45/12, 45/12
Straight Bar Pushdown 35/12, 45/12
1 Arm DB Row 25/12, 25/12
B/O BB Row 35/10, 40/10

Adductor 55/50
Ab Crunches 50
Treadmill Walk 5.2 incline/3.5 speed -- 15 minutes

Planning on more cardio this afternoon before lunch!


----------



## b_reed23 (Aug 8, 2006)

lookin good Tammy!


----------



## Fitgirl70 (Aug 8, 2006)

I signed up for a free personal training session at my gym with a trainer that has competed before.  I'm meeting her on Friday morning at 5am!


----------



## b_reed23 (Aug 8, 2006)

when is the comp that you were considering?


----------



## Fitgirl70 (Aug 8, 2006)

November


----------



## Fitgirl70 (Aug 9, 2006)

Met with a trainer this morning -- her name is Gabrielle (Gabby) Layne.  She has done a couple of comps and I may start working with her...not sure though, we'll have to see.
She took me through a mini workout this morning, triceps and legs and then I did 15 minutes cardio.

Protein shake on the way to work
Jodie is coming over to meet me for lunch today....I can't wait to see how she looks.  I may get a couple of pics!  If she'll let me  

OK, gotta get some work done...so I'll be back in a bit.


----------



## Fitgirl70 (Aug 9, 2006)

me and jodie!


----------



## b_reed23 (Aug 9, 2006)

you guys are just TOO adorable!! you make me just wanna...


----------



## Fitgirl70 (Aug 9, 2006)

aaaawwwwww....thanks jellybean!   She ROCKS!  She looks so awesome right now!


----------



## b_reed23 (Aug 9, 2006)

did you grate some cheese on her abs for your salad??


----------



## Fitgirl70 (Aug 9, 2006)

didn't have cheese...didn't have salad...only chicken for the chickens


----------



## boilermaker (Aug 9, 2006)

Fitgirl70 said:
			
		

> Met with a trainer this morning -- her name is Gabrielle (Gabby) Layne.



Careful, that sounds like a pornstar name to me!


----------



## JLB001 (Aug 9, 2006)

Fitgirl70 said:
			
		

> me and jodie!


LMAO.....turtle neck...or is it a chicken neck?   Gawd I hate when my face its that thin.


----------



## Fitgirl70 (Aug 9, 2006)

It's a chicken neck....I told you that was your new nickname!!!


----------



## naturaltan (Aug 10, 2006)

morning couSON


----------



## Fitgirl70 (Aug 10, 2006)

Morning everyone!!  

Didn't bring my journal in with me this morning to log my workout, but I will after lunch.  I did:
Mil Press
Lateral Raise
High Row
Flat Bench
Incline Bench
Cable Fly
DB Flys on stabilizing ball

It was all good...worked out with the girl that is going to be my training buddy starting Monday, when we start with the trainer.  I figure, if I'm going to do the comp, I need to get serious about my training!  Right?

Protein shake this morning post w/o
Green tea and about to have something else...maybe some oatmeal or something
Tuna sandwich and a couple of slices of pineapple, water for lunch

More later....hope everyone is doing well today.  It's almost Friday!


----------



## Fitgirl70 (Aug 10, 2006)

Mornin' couSON!  How's it?


----------



## naturaltan (Aug 10, 2006)

Just grand 
and your fine self?


----------



## Fitgirl70 (Aug 10, 2006)

I am G-A-R-8  (you have to say that like Tony the Tiger)


----------



## Burner02 (Aug 10, 2006)

hey hottie!
LOOK AT THAT SMILE! 
Hope all is well w/ you!


----------



## Fitgirl70 (Aug 10, 2006)

Hi sweetie....how are you doing?


----------



## Burner02 (Aug 10, 2006)

am okie dokie--you?
been kept busy at work...


----------



## Fitgirl70 (Aug 10, 2006)

yep, me too!


----------



## Burner02 (Aug 10, 2006)

dang...I've got like, 7 clients that are wanting to buy...in short term...great..but getting them to the closing table is the name of the game...wanting to buy...doesn't pay the bills....
Did I mention I have been stressing about this???oh..and I forgot my gear...no gym....again...


----------



## Fitgirl70 (Aug 11, 2006)

Woo Hoo!!!!


----------



## Fitgirl70 (Aug 11, 2006)

Boy, did I have a really shitty day yesterday!!  Bottom line... Things will be okay -- sooner or later -- one way or another.  At least I pray that all will be fine!  I do have my reservations though.

50 minutes cardio this morning
Tried to have a protein shake post w/o, but I guess there was soap left in the blender and it tasted like soap so I didn't drink it.  got to work and had some coffee.  I know I need to eat, but I'm really not hungry to be honest with you!
Instone Vanilla creme pudding, water
Veggie burger patty w/ mustard and 1/2 whole wheat bun, water to drink
Mixed fruits and more water

Oh yeah, by the way -- this morning I'm back into my size 4's !!!  

More later guys.  Hope everyone's Friday is off to a better start than mine!


----------



## Burner02 (Aug 11, 2006)

Hope your day is better too!


----------



## b_reed23 (Aug 12, 2006)

Hiya Tam! is everything okay?? PM me if you need anything


----------



## King Silverback (Aug 13, 2006)

Congrats on getting back into your smaller size, GOOD STUFF!!! Hope all gets better for you my Friend!!!


----------



## Pylon (Aug 13, 2006)

Good news on the size!  Well done!


----------



## naturaltan (Aug 14, 2006)

Hey couSON ... Mrs.NT did her walk this weekend!  1667 people walked 60km (36 miles) for Breast Cancer.  It was something to behold.    I drove my daughter around to the various 'cheering stations' and it was really inspiring to see so many people walking what was taking quite a while to drive.  In the end, the group raised 4.5 million $$ for Breast Cancer research


----------



## Fitgirl70 (Aug 14, 2006)

I am so happy for your the wifey NT.  She should be proud!  Not many people can even, or even want to donate to worthy causes like that!  It is a sight to behold indeed!

I guess now that things have calmed down a little bit, I can share what has happened.
My boys came to live with us almost two years ago, it was their decision and they knew they really needed it because their dad had quit his job, lost his house, his car got repossessed and he was really in a bad place.  He was also having to pay child support so  he really was in financial trouble.  Well, last Thursday, the boys decided they wanted to go back and live with their dad.  They said they thought they would have an easier life and would be happier.

As I said, their dad is not that responsible and doesn't push them too hard to do anything or be anything -- we always do and always did.  Education is a major concern and push for us.  We also make the boys responsible and make them suffer the consequences for their decisions, no matter what those decisions are or how small they are.  Well, I'm sure they wanted only to take the easy way out, and I let them.  There is no way I could keep them here, if they thought they wanted an easier life, they got it.   

My hubby and I told them that we thought they were making a mistake - but we do still love them.  Just because they made a bad decision doesn't mean we don't still love them.  One day they'll realize what they've done and they may talk to us about it....but who knows.  They still have to live with the decisions they've made and they have to learn the life lessons.

OK, enough of that!!!!  Although I kinda feel like I've had a miscarriage all over again.

We started rippin' down the wallpaper in our kitchen yesterday...getting ready to finish up our kitchen.  It's going to be so nice.

Started with my trainer this morning...my legs are fried already    I have no idea what all we did, but it was a lot -- something like 6 or 7 different exercises and two sets each, plus lunges.  Then I did 45 minutes cardio afterwards.

OK, gotta get to work, so I will talk to you guys later.  

Let's see, what else?????  Oh, I think we're going back to Colorado in a few weeks...probably over the Labor day weekend.

OK, be back soon!  Gotta get some work done


----------



## naturaltan (Aug 14, 2006)

Wow ... you just up and leaving just like that?  

Is it anything you care to share as the reasons?

My 2 cents is that you did the correct thing with the boys.  Explaining to them the situation and letting the make the decision they wanted.


----------



## naturaltan (Aug 14, 2006)

I believe we're going to try and do the same walk next year together.  Can't let my semi non athletic wife out-do me


----------



## boilermaker (Aug 14, 2006)

naturaltan said:


> Hey couSON ... Mrs.NT did her walk this weekend!  1667 people walked 60km (36 miles) for Breast Cancer.  It was something to behold.    I drove my daughter around to the various 'cheering stations' and it was really inspiring to see so many people walking what was taking quite a while to drive.  In the end, the group raised 4.5 million $$ for Breast Cancer research



That's great NT.  Great cause.  My mother is a breast cancer survivor!


----------



## boilermaker (Aug 14, 2006)

Tammy, how old are these kids?  Are they really making a decision or are they just looking for an easy way out?  I'd challenge this a little harder, myself.


----------



## naturaltan (Aug 14, 2006)

boilermaker said:


> That's great NT.  Great cause.  My mother is a breast cancer survivor!



 ...

Then these folks here and around the world walked for her!  I shall do the same next year.


----------



## b_reed23 (Aug 14, 2006)

I agree with Boiler on this one Tammy...it sounds like they know that their father will let them get away with more, and this is their reasoning behind moving....I'd question them further also ...just my .02 cents...

as for the trainer....


----------



## Fitgirl70 (Aug 14, 2006)

billie, you and Steve are exactly right!  They are looking for an easy way of responsibility and their dad gives that to them.  My oldest is 14 and the youngest is about to be 12.  Unfortunately, in Texas when you turn 12, you are able to make the decision about where you want to live.

Trust me...I questioned for 3 hours straight and cried all of minutes in between!  But what can you do?  I realize that some day they may be ready to maturely talk about it -- it might not be until they're 30, but they will.  Unfortunately for them, at that point, it's too late to change the way things turned out.

At least for the first year of being back with their dad, the consequences of their decision is going to haunt them back to back to back....and probably longer than that.   And that makes me sad for them.

Oh, in between all of the training and trying to get the house back in order -- we are back on the baby train!!!


----------



## King Silverback (Aug 14, 2006)

Did I read Baby Train??? Awesome, wishin you nothing but the BEST!!!


----------



## Fitgirl70 (Aug 14, 2006)

Yeah, we've tried for almost four years, why not keep tryin'??  We're not tooooo serious about it, just tryin and seein' what happens, ya know?  

I'm sure we will be blessed with a baby sooner or later.


----------



## King Silverback (Aug 14, 2006)

Fitgirl70 said:


> Yeah, we've tried for almost four years, why not keep tryin'??  We're not tooooo serious about it, just tryin and seein' what happens, ya know?
> 
> I'm sure we will be blessed with a baby sooner or later.



Heres wishing the BEST for that!!!


----------



## b_reed23 (Aug 14, 2006)

wish I was on the baby train...  Good luck Fitty


----------



## Pylon (Aug 15, 2006)

Well, since you brought it up, we are on the same train.  We are expecting our second at the end of February.


----------



## Fitgirl70 (Aug 15, 2006)

YEAH PYLON!!!!  I'm so excited for you!!!!  That's really exciting!  I sure wish I was already expecting.  Maybe after this month, we can get serious, serious about it.  I am waiting on my IVF to come up!


----------



## Fitgirl70 (Aug 15, 2006)

Delts/Triceps this morning followed by 30 minutes cardio.  Not enough cardio so I will do more this afternoon at lunch!

Arch, I'm about to send you a couple of pics.  I don't know how great they are, so I will be sure to take some extra ones when I go workout this afternoon too.

OK, about to go get something to eat....so I'll be back in a bit.


----------



## Fitgirl70 (Aug 15, 2006)

What am I, chopped liver????  No, response for me Burner???


----------



## b_reed23 (Aug 16, 2006)

I am SOOOOO happy for you Py!! When did you find out??

Tammy...it will happen when you are NOT trying...but at least you get to have fun practicing!!


----------



## Rocco32 (Aug 16, 2006)

Hey sexy Tammy. So sorry about your boys, but I think you handled it well. And good luck with the baby making. Lisa and I've been trying for awhile too to no avail. I'm too lazy to go to a Doc though. 

So your moving to Colorado? That's awesome. I've only driven through but I imagine it's a great place to live. Good luck with that.


----------



## b_reed23 (Aug 16, 2006)

what??? Rocco has visited Tammy's journal and not mine?? HE DOES LOVE YOU MORE!!


----------



## King Silverback (Aug 16, 2006)

Got the pics, lookin good Sister Fitty!!! Them guns are comin along FINE!!!


----------



## Fitgirl70 (Aug 17, 2006)

Yes, I've been actually implanting REAL guns into my arms!!!  

I'll try to get some more pics to you today....I was in a seminar yesterday, so I didn't get to do anything.

I don't know if we'll be moving to Colorado anytime soon.  We are going there over Labor Day though to look for some property!  We definitely want to buy something there...not sure exactly where yet.  We are going to look in Manitou for sure though.

Gotta get some work done...be back later

Oh -- today's workout was chest and biceps and cardio.
Cardio again today at lunch 
Cardio and abs tomorrow
Possibly cardio on Saturday
Rest on Sunday!


----------



## JLB001 (Aug 17, 2006)

Yo chickie....I'm heading to the mall.


----------



## b_reed23 (Aug 17, 2006)

hi honey!! 2 more weeks to go!


----------



## Fitgirl70 (Aug 17, 2006)

JLB001 said:


> Yo chickie....I'm heading to the mall.




Yo chickie....did you go to the mall?  What did you buy me?


----------



## Fitgirl70 (Aug 17, 2006)

2 weeks of us Billie???  Yep, I know -- I've got to get my butt on the eliptical this afternoon!!!!!!


----------



## b_reed23 (Aug 17, 2006)

I've had serious motivational troubles....I ate potato chips last night after work...at 2am.....


----------



## Fitgirl70 (Aug 17, 2006)

Don't beat yourself up over it... there's nothing wrong w/ a few chips!!  It's not like you're not burning them off!  

C'mon....don't make me come spank your


----------



## Fitgirl70 (Aug 17, 2006)

Billie, look!!!


----------



## boilermaker (Aug 17, 2006)

Looking good, MisFit


----------



## Fitgirl70 (Aug 17, 2006)

Thanks honey!!!  I'm still sore from Monday's workout, now I gotta be sore from today's too! -- I'm still sore from yesterday's....am I making any sense???


----------



## boilermaker (Aug 17, 2006)

Yes, I was in serious pain at Niagara Falls.  I like some doms to remind me of a solid workout, but that was a little riddiculous.  Luckily *we* had a whirlpool in the room


----------



## Fitgirl70 (Aug 17, 2006)

yes!!!  I was in my jacuzzi last night!


----------



## naturaltan (Aug 18, 2006)

Fitgirl70 said:


> yes!!!  I was in my jacuzzi last night!



  Morning couSON.


----------



## Fitgirl70 (Aug 18, 2006)

Morning couSON!  How are ya?


----------



## Fitgirl70 (Aug 18, 2006)

Friday -- 8/18
OK, no workout this morning -- I slept in!!!  I could still be asleep if I didn't have to work.  

I have been so tired this week!

So, I will do my workout this afternoon at lunchtime.  I only have to do cardio, so it should be fine!
Protein shake on the way to work
Oatmeal and Egg whites right now
I'm planning on an apple in a couple of hours
Then cardio
Then chicken, salad and raw veggies
Then probably more chicken later this afternoon
Then I have no idea what is for dinner tonight. I think we're going out, but I still have to eat clean!

OK, I'll get back on in a bit...gotta get some work done really quick...then I can play!


----------



## naturaltan (Aug 18, 2006)

Fitgirl70 said:


> Morning couSON!  How are ya?



recouping  ... the missus's aunt is here visiting.  We went for supper to meet her aunt's daughter boyfriend.  Things went straight into party mode from there.  They asked Trisha where she wanted to go, and of course she said the strippers.   I said I'd go "for a couple of beers" ... like that was going to happen.  So when the alarm went off at 5:30 this morning, you can imagine how early that came.


----------



## Fitgirl70 (Aug 18, 2006)

comes pretty quickly when you go to bed at 4!!!  

So, did you take pictures this time?????


----------



## naturaltan (Aug 18, 2006)

Yep ... 
They don't allow you to take pictures inside ... it was Miss Nude Showgirls competition week.


----------



## Fitgirl70 (Aug 18, 2006)

yeah, billie and I don't allow pics when we have that competition either!


----------



## naturaltan (Aug 18, 2006)

Fitgirl70 said:


> yeah, billie and I don't allow pics when we have that competition either!



Good idea ... it's just best to have your couSON present - live and in person to see that show


----------



## Fitgirl70 (Aug 18, 2006)

Yes, and trust me....you have a front row seat!


----------



## Fitgirl70 (Aug 18, 2006)

OK....off to go do cardio!


----------



## b_reed23 (Aug 18, 2006)

hey baby...


----------



## Fitgirl70 (Aug 18, 2006)

Hey cutie!!!  Did you see my pic I posted for you one page back?


----------



## Burner02 (Aug 18, 2006)

Fitgirl70 said:


> Let's see, what else????? Oh, I think we're going back to Colorado in a few weeks...probably over the Labor day weekend.


...maybe you'll actually meet me this time?????? not gonna hurt my feelings again...are you?


----------



## Burner02 (Aug 18, 2006)

so um...how many seats are in this front rown? Can I be there? I mean....I almost died last week...I need something motivational....


----------



## Fitgirl70 (Aug 18, 2006)

Yes honey, you can be in the front row!  You can sit in my lap if you want to!


----------



## b_reed23 (Aug 19, 2006)

but then he will get in my way!


----------



## Fitgirl70 (Aug 21, 2006)

Legs and 20 minutes cardio this morning
It was good!!!

My meal plan got changed again so I need to go get my oatmeal and egg whites. I'm supposed to have chicken with it too, but I just do not think I can do that!!!!!  I could have some turkey too, so I might just do that.

OK, more later.  I'll be right back.


----------



## Burner02 (Aug 21, 2006)

b_reed23 said:


> but then he will get in my way!


ok...I have the soloution: She sits on my lap...I have the best viewin the house....and Billie has full access....I'm good with it.....
 

Good morning, Ms T!


----------



## b_reed23 (Aug 21, 2006)

hi Burner! Fun for all, problem solved!! 

Hi Tammy!!  What's up with the new food plan?


----------



## Fitgirl70 (Aug 21, 2006)

Trying to drop as much fat as we possibly can!  Loads of chicken and veggies -- and that's about it!

I'll try to sit down tonight after I get back from cardio and write down what my meals are for you guys.

Here's what I've had so far today:
1) 3 egg whites, 2 slices turkey bacon, 1/2c. oatmeal, coffee
2) 3 pieces california rolls, 1 chicken breast, water
3) having chicken and a peach at about 3:00
4) having chicken and broccoli at about 7ish tonight
5) Will probably have about 1/2c. brown rice and egg whites about 9ish
then go to bed 'cause I gotta get up for biceps, back and cardio tomorrow morning.

OK, about to go into a meeting....be back later!


----------



## Fitgirl70 (Aug 21, 2006)

Ok, here's the new diet:

Meal 1:  3 egg whites, 3 oz chicken, 1 grapefruit, 1/2c. oatmeal
Meal 2:  4 oz turkey, 2 cups salad
Meal 3:  3 oz low sod. Tuna, 1 c. spinach
Meal 4:  3 oz. chicken, 2 egg whites, 4 oz broccoli, 3 oz red potato
Meal 5:  4 oz sirloin, 1/2 c. brown rice
Meal 6:  5 egg whites, 2 c. salad



Oh yeah, I'm taking new pics tonight.  I will try to get them as bright as I can.  I see some of my pics are coming out really dark!


----------



## King Silverback (Aug 21, 2006)

How goes it Sister Fitty???


----------



## Pylon (Aug 21, 2006)

That's not much food.  (I know, it's all relative...)  Are you supping it with shakes?


----------



## b_reed23 (Aug 22, 2006)

your right....doesn't look like much at all...what does it total up to be?


----------



## Fitgirl70 (Aug 22, 2006)

I'm totalling about 1200 to 1300 calories/day.  It's not much, but I have got to drop some fat if I plan to compete at the end of the year!!

Ooooops, need to go get my oatmeal and eggs!!!


----------



## Fitgirl70 (Aug 22, 2006)

I wish my camera phone was better!!! Does anyone know what type of resolution and everything I should set it on???

See the pic in our Come On Lift It journal.  I couldn't attach the same file here.


----------



## boilermaker (Aug 22, 2006)

Fitgirl70 said:


> Ok, here's the new diet:
> 
> Meal 1:  3 egg whites, 3 oz chicken, 1 grapefruit, 1/2c. oatmeal
> Meal 2:  4 oz turkey, 2 cups salad
> ...



I think you need a lot more healthy fats in addition.  I'm sure you cook some with olive oil, but you still need more.  I think Emma suggested about 60 g of fat for me.  So you probably need around 40?  They are also calorie dense.


----------



## Pylon (Aug 22, 2006)

You could also fix that by adding in more fish, I think.  Maybe subbing in salmon for steak every other day?


----------



## Fitgirl70 (Aug 22, 2006)

boilermaker said:


> I think you need a lot more healthy fats in addition.  I'm sure you cook some with olive oil, but you still need more.  I think Emma suggested about 60 g of fat for me.  So you probably need around 40?  They are also calorie dense.



Oh yes, yes, yes.   I cook with flax seed and MCT oils.  I also am still adding in my fishoils and tuna oil pills as well.  I also add some flax seed oil on my salad greens and stuff.  AND, this afternoon at lunch, I'm going to whole foods to see if I can find this stuff called Flax Seed Peanut Butter.  I don't even know what that is!!!


----------



## Fitgirl70 (Aug 22, 2006)

Pylon said:


> You could also fix that by adding in more fish, I think.  Maybe subbing in salmon for steak every other day?



Actually, I do get fish or steak twice a week.  I can sub the chicken/tuna twice a week.


----------



## Fitgirl70 (Aug 22, 2006)

Oh, I can also have a little avocado


----------



## Pylon (Aug 22, 2006)

flax seed pb?  Blasphemy!  PB is pure and should be treated as such!!!

(But let me know if it's good, ok?)


----------



## Fitgirl70 (Aug 22, 2006)

I TOTALLY agree with you!!!  I might buy it and throw it in the garbage can!!!


----------



## Fitgirl70 (Aug 22, 2006)

Oh yes:
I forgot to set my alarm last night so I slept in this morning and missed my workout.  But I'm going at lunch to get it in...hopefully I can get it all in.  It may take me the better part of an hour.

M1:  oatmeal, eggs, chicken, green tea
M2:  4 pieces california rolls, water
Supps
Biceps and Back
M3:  chicken breast, salad greens, 1/2 sweet potato
M4:  chicken and rice
M5:
M6:


Oh yeah...doing cardio tonight after work


----------



## Fitgirl70 (Aug 23, 2006)

This morning was triceps, abs and cardio.
My arms are seriously fried!!!
Then I had to carry my workout partner on my back up the stairs and she had to carry me.  We did that for 3 sets!   

Then I did 20 minutes on the elipticle and 5 minutes on the stepmill.  I will do another 30 minutes cardio at lunch.

M1:  OK, gotta got get my oatmeal and eggs now.  I'M STAAAARRRRVING!!!
M2:  Chicken
Supps
Cardio
M3:
M4:
M5:


----------



## Pylon (Aug 23, 2006)

Now THAT'S team cardio!


----------



## Fitgirl70 (Aug 23, 2006)

No joke!


----------



## Fitgirl70 (Aug 23, 2006)

Off to do cardio now!


----------



## JLB001 (Aug 23, 2006)




----------



## Fitgirl70 (Aug 23, 2006)

Yes and I could so totally lay down and go to sleep right now!!!!!


----------



## Fitgirl70 (Aug 23, 2006)

OK, this may not have been on my diet, but I ate it anyway...and I feel so much better right now!  It's amazing what a little "cheat" will do for you!

1/2 ww bagel (toasted) w/ 1 oz pb, protein powder and a couple slices of banana.


----------



## Fitgirl70 (Aug 24, 2006)

This morning was hamstrings, calves and shoulders.  My shoulders are so fried!   30 minutes cardio afterwards, will do more cardio at lunch today.

M1: oatmeal, 1 tsp. protein powder, 1 tsp. pb, 3 egg whites, couple sips of coffee....got really full at about this point.  Fish oils and multi vit
M2: Chicken breast (chopped) w/ brown rice
M3: Chicken breast sandwich w/ diet root beer
M4:
M5:

OK, hope everyone is doing great this Thursday!  I am so tired...I may sleep in tomorrow morning and do cardio at lunch.  Will be back, let me make the rounds.  My day is going to be really slow today, so I'll probably be on a lot today!


----------



## Fitgirl70 (Aug 24, 2006)

OK, things must be happenin'....I'm getting hungry already!


----------



## JLB001 (Aug 24, 2006)

that is a good thing tam


----------



## Fitgirl70 (Aug 24, 2006)

Yo Jodie!!!  How are you today chicky?  

Off to go get my chicken...be right back!







Alright-- chicken rice down!  Plan to have chicken and veggies for lunch!


----------



## b_reed23 (Aug 24, 2006)

I want details with these workouts Ms. Fitty!  I need to know the weight and reps, and what kind of cardio!


----------



## Fitgirl70 (Aug 24, 2006)

I'll post details the next workout, I haven't been keeping track because it's been laid out for me.

Cardio is usually 30 minutes in the morning after my workout and usually consists of 20 minutes on the elipticle and 10 minutes on the stepmill.  Then usually at lunchtime I go and do about 30 more minutes of cardio and I've been doing 15 minutes on the treadmill and 15 minutes on the stepmill.  So I'm getting in about an hour of cardio everyday - broken up into two sessions.


----------



## b_reed23 (Aug 24, 2006)

Gary did that a while back, he had some good results with it


----------



## Fitgirl70 (Aug 24, 2006)

I like it a lot!  I've lost another 3/4 in off my hips, nothing more off the waist though


----------



## b_reed23 (Aug 24, 2006)

what is your waist measurement at?


----------



## Fitgirl70 (Aug 24, 2006)

Still 27


----------



## Fitgirl70 (Aug 25, 2006)

*Happy Friday!!!*

Slept in this morning -- no cardio.
Going to do cardio this afternoon at lunch
Supps
Protein shake on the way to work, fishoils and vits 
Will have some chicken before my workout

I bought a new pair of pants last night and some new panties...    But I had to drop the pants off at the cleaners this morning to be hemmed up, they are way too long!  I was so proud to be able to buy a size 4.  I tried on a size 2 to see if I could get in them, but it just didn't work out for me...still too tight - couldn't button them tight!  Oh well...I'll get there someday.

So, what's on everyone's agenda for the weekend?  I am so, so busy -- workout in the morning, health and fitness seminar tomorrow at 1 and then the Europa at night.

Oh Jodie, you can probably surmise that I'm working today.  I have to go to a couple of meetings today.  I sent you a text.


----------



## Burner02 (Aug 25, 2006)

hey you!
Sounds like a busy weekend!
I am gonna go and try out my new 'free beer for life' at the club tonight... 
see if it was real or a hoax...


----------



## b_reed23 (Aug 25, 2006)

hiya Tammy....did you get the idea for your diet in Oxygen magazine?? I saw a similar one in there


----------



## Fitgirl70 (Aug 28, 2006)

Nope, got that from a girl at the gym.  She used to be a fitness competitor.  Although I think her diet is what made me gain 2 pounds!  I don't look or measure any leaner....what could be up with that?

Went to the Europa on Saturday night.  It was great -- didn't get to see Jodie though.  We hadn't eaten all day and we were starving, so what happens????  Yep, you got it, she went on right after we left.  Oh well, I hope I'm going to get to see her today!

Gotta go get my oatmeal....be right back


----------



## Fitgirl70 (Aug 28, 2006)

here's a pic of jodie from the show.  She got 2nd, but really should've won....she looked much better than the winner.

I'll get the pic of her and the winner and you guys will see what I mean.


----------



## Fitgirl70 (Aug 28, 2006)

OK, here's Jodie and the winner....see what I mean.  The winner looks more like figure, not bb!

Oh well...Jodie did great


----------



## Fitgirl70 (Aug 28, 2006)

And here she is with the back double bi.  Look at that freaky back!!!!!!   (she's the one right in the middle)


----------



## Fitgirl70 (Aug 28, 2006)

Ohhhh, new goal -- lose 5 more pounds before my birthday!


----------



## Burner02 (Aug 28, 2006)

good morning!
5 lbs? Making room for the cake? You'll be....23 again, right?


----------



## Fitgirl70 (Aug 28, 2006)

Maybe the waist will be 23 again!!!!


----------



## Burner02 (Aug 28, 2006)

maybe it will be 20....


----------



## Fitgirl70 (Aug 28, 2006)

Yeah!!!  I seriously doubt that one!


----------



## Burner02 (Aug 28, 2006)

don't set limits....or...me-n-trips will have to go there and give ya spankin'...


----------



## naturaltan (Aug 28, 2006)

Jodie looks great as always.  Can't really tell from the one pic if the winner is better/worse.


----------



## Fitgirl70 (Aug 28, 2006)

Oh, there's no limit.  I said the minimum I wanted to lose would be 5 #....but if you and Trips think you're big enough -- if you feel froggy -- jump!  

ooooooooo, someone's a little fiesty


----------



## b_reed23 (Aug 28, 2006)

the diet in oxygen was pretty much what you've been doing...that's why I wondered 

my hips are way too big to ever be 23" so I'll let you handle that one   I'm aiming for 27 

When is your Birthday Tam??  5 more pounds...your aiming for 115??


----------



## Fitgirl70 (Aug 28, 2006)

Yep...would love to be 115!  That will put me so much closer to where I want to be.

My bday is 9/30


----------



## b_reed23 (Aug 28, 2006)

that's cool!  I dont I would ever want to be 115...is that bad??  I dont want to go below 120-125, I like that range


----------



## Fitgirl70 (Aug 28, 2006)

No, that's not bad.  Everyone knows what they can and can't do.  We all know what our bodies are best at.  Some girls may want to get to 140 or something like...some girls need to  (oops, do you think the girl down the hall heard that   )

I actually think I look better, feel better and am healthier in the lower range -- something like 110 or something like that.  Being only 4'10" and being shaped like I am, it is really not good for me to put on too much weight.  Plus with my high cholesterol...the more weight I put on, the higher my risk for heart disease and heart attacks


----------



## Burner02 (Aug 28, 2006)

hhhmmm...115...u know....I can bench press u with one hand....


----------



## Fitgirl70 (Aug 28, 2006)

yeah, yeah, yeah     


Just kiddin' sweetie!!  I'd actually like to see that!


----------



## Fitgirl70 (Aug 29, 2006)

Good morning all!!!  
Great workout this morning -- 
15 minutes on the stepmill at level6 
Then shoulders and triceps
Then 15 minutes on the treadmill
I will need to do more cardio later, probably at lunch, but I don't know yet.

OK, need to get a little bit of work done and I'll be back in a bit.


----------



## Burner02 (Aug 29, 2006)

Fitgirl70 said:


> yeah, yeah, yeah
> 
> 
> Just kiddin' sweetie!! I'd actually like to see that!


really....muhahahaha....


----------



## Burner02 (Aug 29, 2006)

good morning!


----------



## b_reed23 (Aug 29, 2006)

hiya Tam!! how are you today?? 2 more days!!!!!


----------



## Fitgirl70 (Aug 29, 2006)

doing good!  Can you believe the end is already near?


----------



## Burner02 (Aug 29, 2006)

The 'End' is near?
THE END IS NEAR????????
Holy schnikes!!!!! Everybody!! Quick!! Look busy! Jesus is coming!


(wait...that kind of end is near?)


----------



## b_reed23 (Aug 30, 2006)

that was funny shit.


----------



## Fitgirl70 (Aug 30, 2006)

I did not workout this morning!!!   

I was so flippin' tired and just did not want to get outta bed.  I probably should've since tomorrow is going to actually be my last workout this week -- but oh well...what'd'ya gonna do??  

Eating well today and will workout with my bands!

OK, gotta go make my oatmeal!  BBL


----------



## Fitgirl70 (Aug 30, 2006)

Burner02 said:


> The 'End' is near?
> THE END IS NEAR????????
> Holy schnikes!!!!! Everybody!! Quick!! Look busy! Jesus is coming!
> 
> ...




  That was funny Mikey -- you so craaaazy


----------



## naturaltan (Aug 30, 2006)

Morning my kissing couSON


----------



## Fitgirl70 (Aug 30, 2006)

Ooooh, now if you're the couSON, I'm definitely kissin'


----------



## Triple Threat (Aug 30, 2006)

Burner02 said:


> don't set limits....or...me-n-trips will have to go there and give ya spankin'...



 Looks like someone has been offering my services again.


----------



## Fitgirl70 (Aug 30, 2006)

Yep, and he didn't even get your permission.  Isn't that grounds for a lawsuit?????


----------



## naturaltan (Aug 30, 2006)

Fitgirl70 said:


> Ooooh, now if you're the couSON, I'm definitely kissin'


----------



## b_reed23 (Aug 30, 2006)




----------



## Fitgirl70 (Aug 31, 2006)

Awwww, thanks for the kiss jellybean....   back atch'ya babe!

Cardio only today!  
About to go have my oatmeal and protein, green tea

I am going to try to stick to veggies and fruits for the rest of the day.  Maybe some chicken -- just gotta stay clean since we're off later today to CO.

OK, gotta go make some copies, so I'll be back in two shakes of a bunny's tail.


----------



## Fitgirl70 (Sep 6, 2006)

Hey all, I'm back from vacation.  I am planning to start a new journal.  Will probably do that later when I get some time -- I need to catch up right now though.

Hope you're all doing well.  I have a bit of a sinus cold that I brought back with me from CO....but nothing that a good clean diet and some green tea won't fix!

BBL --


----------



## Fitgirl70 (Sep 6, 2006)

Closing This Journal

Please See 1 To 5, 5 To 10 -- 

This Is My New Journal


----------

